# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Tο δικό μου ζευγαράκι

## IscarioTis

Αφου εβαζα απο δω και απο κει βιντεο ειπα να ανοιξω και εγω το θεμα μου με το ζευγαρακι για να δουμε πως θα παει απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος

----------


## efiathanasiou

> Αφου εβαζα απο δω και απο κει βιντεο ειπα να ανοιξω και εγω το θεμα μου με το ζευγαρακι για να δουμε πως θα παει απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος


Να τα χαίρεσαι!!Πολύ ομορφα!!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Κουκλιά!Καλή αρχή!!
Σύντομα θα έχεις εξελίξεις !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ndlns

Καλή επιτυχία να έχεις! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

Δημήτρη καλή επιτυχία να έχεις στο ζευγαράκι σου ότι καλύτερο !!! όσο για τα πουλάκια θα κλέψω κάτι δικό σου '' φτου φτου '' ......!!!!! :Anim 25:

----------


## jk21

Ολα να κυλησουν καλα !!! ευχες  και συντομες καλησπερες απο την γεματη αγκαθι Μαριας , καρδο πυκνοκεφαλο και scabiosa maritima λακωνικη γη  !!

----------


## IscarioTis

Σας Ευχαριστω ολους παιδια,ολα θα πανε καλα πιστευω,βεβαια τον λυπαμαι μερικες φορες τον κακομοιρη τον κυνηγαει σε ολο τον χωρο...
Εφτιαξα αυτο το θεμα γιατι θελω να ρωταω μερικες φορες κατι οποτε να μην ριχνω ακυρες ερωτησεις σε αλλωνων θεματα

----------


## Nenkeren

Δεν πειραζει δεν παθαίνει τιποτα το αγορι,ίσως έχει ετοιμαστεί και τον πιέζει...με την φωλιά τι κάνει η θυληκιά σου?

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχομαι και εγω με τη σειρα μου να πανε ολα καλα και να ευχαριστηθεις και εσυ μαζι με αυτα

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη πολύ όμορφες στιγμές, ελπίζω και σε πολύ πολύ καλύτερες...

----------


## Soulaki

Καλη αρχή, και καλη επιτυχία, ευχομαι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλή αρχή και καλή επιτυχία Δημήτρη! Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!  :Happy:

----------


## IscarioTis

ευχαριστω κωνσταντινα και αθανασια νικο Νωντα Κ.Δημητρη περικλη
Φιλιππε η θηλυκια μου παιζει με τις κλωστες τις πηγαινοφερνει στην φωλια και μερικες φορες κυνηγαει τον αρσενικο με αυτες στο στομα απο οτι διαβασα ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη καλή επιτυχία στο ζευγάρι! Εύχομαι να σε γεμίσουν με πολλά καρδερινάκια σύντομα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα παιδια
Βαζω πρωτα το βιντεο θα καταλαβετ γιατι επισης μην ακουσω σχολια για την shakira  που ακουγεται πισω 




Καθως βεβαια παιρνει τα νηματα ή το βαμβακι μερικα πεφτουν κατω αλλα μερικα αλλα

Καλα παμε
Κ.Δημητρη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιος αλλο στο φορουμ που να ειναι τοσο προληπτικος (σε σχεση με τα πουλια φυσικα) αλλιως δεν δινω σημασια



Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, νομίζω θα έπρεπε να ράψεις τσόχα στη φωλιά, έτσι ώστε αν την φτιάξουν άτσαλα, να μπορεί να προστατευτούν τα αυγά/μικρά

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα ναι το σκεφτηκα και εγω αι θυμηθηκα που μου το ειχε πει ο Κ.Δημητρης στον καφε που ειμασταν.θα ψαξω να βρω που εχει εδω στην πετρουπολη

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Nα τα χαίρεσαι. Καλή συνέχεια στο ζευγαράκι.

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλό ...άσε τα πουλιά από εδώ και πέρα στην ησυχία τους...βάλε στην επόμενη τσόχα μην τα  ενοχλείς τώρα ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cockas

Είναι φετινό πουλί? αν είναι ίσως χρειαστεί βοήθεια?

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo_A850+ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

οχι δεν ειναι φετινο 20.να χρειαστει βοηθεια για ποιο πραγμα ακριβως?να τις πω πως να φτιαχνει την φωλια?

----------


## Soulaki

Χαχαχα χαχαχα........δεν ξέρω να σου πω, πως τα βοηθάς.......αλλα πλάκα είχε οπως το έγραψες. ::

----------


## jk21

αν δεν εχει παρελθον να πετα τη φωλια εξω ή να την χαλαει ,ασε προς το παρον την τσοχα να δεις αν την ολοκληρωσουν σωστα . Πολλα δεν θελουν τσοχα οσο και αν δινει ασφαλεια για τα αυγα .Βλεπω οτι ηδη εχει ξεκινησει και ισως ενοχληθει αν βαλεις βαση  .Στα δικα μου παντως την δεχθηκανε

----------


## IscarioTis

Θα προσπαθησω να βαλω στην φωλια τσοχα γιατι τα βρηκα πεταμενα κατω οτι εοχε βαλεο μεσα χτες,τωρα δεν ξερω ποιος απο τους 2 την χαλασε αλλα δεν νομιζω να το εκανε ο αρσενικος γνωμη μου παντα.ο αρσενικος την κυνηγαει σε ολο το κλουβι οποτε ειμαστε κοντα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Άστο όπως έχουν ....μεχρει να κάνει φωλιά μπορεί να την χαλάσει και να την ξανά κάνει 10 φορές ...ετοιμάζεται...άσε τα πουλιά ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Οτι πεις κωστα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Όπως σου είπε ο Δημήτρης αστα και βλέπεις...μην σε στενάχωρη που τα βγάζει...όταν θα είναι έτοιμη να κάνει θα την κάνει σε 1 μέρα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ειχε πιπερια το μενου αφου ειχαμε λαικη στο στενο μου




Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ηταν ημερα καθαρισματος,οποτε εβαλα και λιγο βαμβακι μαζι με λιγες κλωστες.το εμαθα το μαθημα μου μεχρι να ειναι ετοιμη η τσουπρα δεν θα τις βαλω τριχες απο γιδα .νομιζω καταλαβατε σε ποιο πηγε πρωτα 




Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Βαλε και τη φωλια δεξια εκει που σου ειπα .Παρτην απο εκει

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτο εκανα τωρα.αν και δεν θελω να τς πειραξω

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Σύντομα θα ξεκινήσουν φωλιά να είσαι σίγουρος ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Κωστα περιμενω οτι θελει ας γινει

----------


## kostas salonika

Υπομονή.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Εχω υπομονη κωστα.οσο θελουν ας παρουν τον χρονο τους

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## peris

> Κωστα περιμενω οτι θελει ας γινει


Σωστές απαντήσεις Δημήτρη άστα και ότι θέλει ας γίνει δεν ξέρεις τελικά αυτός που ασχολείται πολύ όλο κακουχίες έχει γνωστός μου με καναρίνια όμως και ανεβαίνει τώρα που έχουν μικρά μόνο για τάισμα και τίποτε άλλο και πάντα λέει άστα κάνουν ότι θέλουν αυτά και καθαριότητα μια φορά τον μήνα όταν κλαρώσουν λέει, οι πάτοι μες την βρομιά, πατήθρες με κουτσουλιές, οι ποτίστρες πράσινες , όλα του πάνε μια χαρά γιατί μια στο τόσο τα βλέπω τα μικρά που ήταν νεοσσοί και μεγαλωμένα μεγαλωμένα μετά χωρίς απώλειες .....εγώ τα καθαρίζω σχολαστικά ελέγχω φωλιές, πατήθρες, ποτίστρες,  κάθε ήμερα σκούπισμα και λοιπά και οι απώλειες υπάρχουν  είναι να μην τρελαίνεσαι !!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Περικλη το ιδιο σκεφτομαι και εγω μερικεςφορες.Απορω πως μερικοι ανθρωποι αφηνουν τα πουλακια με τοση βρομια και οπως ειπες οχι μονο βγαζουν πουλακια αλλα σχεδον δεν αρρωσταινουν ποτε,και μετα θελουν να λεγονται και Ζωοφιλοι βεβαια μετα θελω να τους πιασω και να τους βαραω το κεφαλι στο πατωμα αλλα εχω πει οτι θα ειμαι καλο παιδι.


Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Σωστές απαντήσεις Δημήτρη άστα και ότι θέλει ας γίνει δεν ξέρεις τελικά αυτός που ασχολείται πολύ όλο κακουχίες έχει γνωστός μου με καναρίνια όμως και ανεβαίνει τώρα που έχουν μικρά μόνο για τάισμα και τίποτε άλλο και πάντα λέει άστα κάνουν ότι θέλουν αυτά και καθαριότητα μια φορά τον μήνα όταν κλαρώσουν λέει, οι πάτοι μες την βρομιά, πατήθρες με κουτσουλιές, οι ποτίστρες πράσινες , όλα του πάνε μια χαρά γιατί μια στο τόσο τα βλέπω τα μικρά που ήταν νεοσσοί και μεγαλωμένα μεγαλωμένα μετά χωρίς απώλειες .....εγώ τα καθαρίζω σχολαστικά ελέγχω φωλιές, πατήθρες, ποτίστρες,  κάθε ήμερα σκούπισμα και λοιπά και οι απώλειες υπάρχουν  είναι να μην τρελαίνεσαι !!!!


Οι συγκεκριμένοι "κύριοι" δεν αναφέρονται στις απώλειες τους, μόνο στις επιτυχίες τους. 
Τα πουλιά, τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα, τα έχουμε για να τα χαιρόμαστε και όχι για να γεμίσουμε το πορτοφόλι μας. 
Στο μόνο που συμφωνώ είναι να μην τα ενοχλούμε με το παραμικρό και όταν είμαστε κοντά στα κλουβιά, ήρεμες και απαλές κινήσεις. Επίσης, να τους μιλάτε, τους αρέσει να ακούνε την φωνή σας και να επικοινωνούν μαζί σας...

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα εχω παρατηρησει και ηθελα καιρο να το ρωτησω αν και ξερω τον λογο απλα θελω να δω αποψεις
Οταν παει καποιος στο μπαλκονι και δεν μιλαω φιλος ο αδερφος μου π.χ. με το που βγαινει εξω σταματανε για 2-3 λεπτα και μετα ολα.καλα με μενα φυσικα δεν γινεται αυτο..και ξερουμε γιατι αλλα πιστευω οτι οταν βγαινει ο αδερφος μου θελουν ν τον συνηθσουν μερικα λεπτα?
Η εγω κανω λαθος
Απλα αναρωτιεμαι γτ τον βλεπουν μηνες τωρα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Ίσως θα έπρεπε να ανοίξουμε ένα καινούριο θέμα με τίτλο "Νομίζετε ότι σας αναγνωρίζουν τα πουλιά σας" ή κάτι παρόμοιο και να καταθέσουν όλοι τις απόψεις τους. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι συνηθίζουν την παρουσία μας και περιμένουν τα "καλούδια" που τους προσφέρουμε, ειδικά όταν γίνεται συστηματικά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Να σας πουμε και εμεις τ νεα μας σιγα σιγα..
Σημερα ηταν μερα για αυγουλακι γιατι μου τελιωσε η αυγοτροφη θα φτιαξω καινουργια αλλα για να μν τα αφησω ετσι τους εβαλα αυγο

Επισης να σας πω και τα ευχαριστα 
     
Πρωτη φωτο στς 14:00

Δευτερη στις 15:30

Και τριτη φωτο στις 17:15



Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη μην τα ενοχλείς συνέχεια. Καλύτερα να χάσουμε κάποια φωτογραφία παρά να τρομαξουν. Με το καλό τα 'χαλικάκια'

----------


## kostas salonika

Σου είπα ότι σύντομα θα ξεκινήσουν φωλιά ....άντε τώρα με το καλό τα αυγουλακια ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη υπέροχα νέα ρε αγορίνα μου,αντε σιγα σιγα!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα γιαυτο το λογο εφυγα απο το σπιτι μετα την τελευταια φωτο.κωστα σε παρακαλω πες μ οτι θα πιασω το τζοκερ  .Φιλιππε ξεκινησαμε και εμεις σιγα σιγα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Το 5ρι έρχεται .... :Happy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

> Ίσως θα έπρεπε να ανοίξουμε ένα καινούριο θέμα με τίτλο "Νομίζετε ότι σας αναγνωρίζουν τα πουλιά σας" ή κάτι παρόμοιο και να καταθέσουν όλοι τις απόψεις τους. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι συνηθίζουν την παρουσία μας και περιμένουν τα "καλούδια" που τους προσφέρουμε, ειδικά όταν γίνεται συστηματικά.


Νώντα, συμφωνώ με την άποψή σου. Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι συνδυάζουν την παρουσία μας με το φαγητό. Γι' αυτό και αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά τους με το πέρασμα του χρόνου. Στην αρχή, όταν έρχονται στο χώρο σου, σε φοβούνται, ενώ μετά είναι ήρεμα και τρώνε μπροστά σου. Για τον τίτλο του θέματος που λες δεν ξέρω...  

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

Αυτήν και αν είναι ευχάριστη έκπληξη Δημήτρη με το καλό τώρα οι εξελίξεις , τις περισσότερες ας είναι με λόγια δεν χρειάζονται φώτο ....οι φώτο στο τέλος όταν θα πάνε όλα καλά !!!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, καλη αρχή, να εχεις.......είδες? Ήρθε η ωρα και για τα δικά σου.
Περιμενουμε να δούμε, τρέλα μουτράκια.

----------


## IscarioTis

Να περιμενω την ριγανη να βγαλει ανθος η να την δινω και ετσι?υπαρχει καμια διαφορα?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Να περιμενω την ριγανη να βγαλει ανθος η να την δινω και ετσι?υπαρχει καμια διαφορα?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Εγώ τη δίνω έτσι. Παίζει ρόλο; πάντα κόβω τις κορφές.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

[IMG]Να περιμενω την ριγανη να βγαλει ανθος η να την δινω και ετσι?υπαρχει καμια διαφορα?[/IMG]

Περιμένω κι εγώ απάντηση σ'αυτο η ρίγανη μου τώρα ανθίζει σιγά σιγα,




> Εγώ τη δίνω έτσι. Παίζει ρόλο; πάντα κόβω τις κορφές.


Κι εγώ αυτό έκανα ως τώρα αλλα σκεφτόμον οτι σε φάση ημιώριμου θα ήταν καλύτερα ίσως.

----------


## IscarioTis

Φιλιππε και εγω ετσι το σκεφτηκα για ν ανθισει καποιο φυτο τα "δινει" ολα στα λελουδα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη πως πάει η φωλιά;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μια χαρα παει κωστα ευχαριστω που ρωτας,χτες κοιμηθηκε μεσα η τσουπρα θελω να πιστευω οτι την τελιωσε την φωλια γιατι δεν την εχω δει να μαζευει αλλες κλωστες, και ο αρσενικος λιγο πιο περα


Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Μπραβο μπραβο καλη αρχη να εχεις Δημητρη ολα δεξια!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο ωραία ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Εχουμε το πρωτο αυγουλακι μας παιδια  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Τέλεια Δημήτρη,υπέροχα νέα καλή αρχή να έχεις και μια συνέχεια χωρις προβλήματα!Αν κάθεται απο το πρώτο που δεν το νομίζω-καπου 3ο η 4ο θα κάτσει,άλλαξε με πλαστικά.Καλημέρα!

----------


## IscarioTis

Ευχσριστω Φιλιππε σε ολους ευχομαι να μξν εχουμε παρατραγουδα,αρκετα ειχαμε μεχρι στιγμης
Δεν το εχω κανει αυτο με τα πλαστικα και δεν το νομιζω να το κανω στην τσουπα,οτι θα βοηθησω θα βοηθησω αν δω δω κατι οτι παει λαθος αλλα κανουν οτι θελουν αυτα.
Μονο το βραδυ κοιμαται μεσα αλλα και τωρα καθεται

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Άποψη μου μην το πειράξεις....άσε τα πουλιά όπως είναι ...φέτος ένα δικό μου ζευγάρι μόλις έβαλα ψεύτικα δεν έκατσε μετά  ούτε στα κανονικά ....παρακολουθα από ποια μέρα θα κάτσει λογικά από το 3ο ...σου εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Όλα καλά να πάνε Δημήτρη.
Σε φαντάζομαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα.

----------


## IscarioTis

ευχαριστω Κ.Αντρεα δεν καθομαι σε καρβουνα βραζω.ειναι η πρωτη μου προσπαθεια για καρδερινες οποτε θεωρω ειναι φυσιολογικο το βρισκω :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011: 

να ρωτησω κατι που σκεφτομαι απο τοτε που εφτιαξε φωλια αλλα δεν μπορω να παρω μια αποφαση μονος μου για τις καρδερινες οσο ειχα καναρινια ειχαν δεν ειχαν φωλια-μικρα τα καθαριζα κανονικοτατα τωρα την κυριακη ειναι μερα καθαριοτητας να το κανω η οχι?λετε να παρατησουν την φωλια?

----------


## Nenkeren

Δεν θα παρατήσουν κάτι Δημήτρη και ειδικά όσο είναι σε κύκλο αυγών και έχει ξεκινήσει να τα κάνει στη φωλιά,απο την άλλη είναι και το πόσο εξοικιωμένα είναι με σένα εσυ κρίνει και πράττεις πάντως απο τη στιγμή που θ αρχίσει να κλώθει μεχρι τον απογαλακτισμο καλό ειναι να μην καθαρίσεις οπότε η γνώμη μου είναι να κάνεις τον καθαρισμό σου τώρα να ξεμπερδεύεις.

----------


## IscarioTis

Φιλιππε αυτο να μην καθαρισω δεν γινεται,το σκεφτομαι και εγω αλλα νιωθω ασχημα για εκεινα να δεν καθαρισω,θυμαμαι τα πετ σοπ μετα.τα πουλια ειναι του Κ.Αντρεα δεν εχω ξαναδει καρδερινες να μην χτυπιουνται,το οτι τρομαζουν τρομαζουν φυσικο ειναι,αλλα ειναι ηρεμες το τσουπι καθεται στην φωλια οταν αλλαζω φαγητο αλλα αλλο πραγμα ο καθαρισμος.
Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση Φιλιππε

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Όταν με το καλό κάνει όλα τα αυγά και βιδώσει στη φωλιά,
κάνε χαλαρό καθάρισμα, όσα βλέπει η πεθερά.  ::

----------


## Nenkeren

Οι απόψεις διαφέρουν βλέπεις,το καθάρισμα όντως να ειναι Light αλλα γενικά πρέπει κάπως-κάποτε να γίνει αποφάσισε και πράξε αγορίνα θελει πηγμη μη φοβάσαι και λάθος να γίνει μαθαίνεις,που δεν νομίζω να αντιμετωπίσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.Καλή επιτυχία!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Εγώ παντός από την στιγμή που θα κάνουν φωλιά μεχρει και που θα απογαλακτιστούν τα μικρά αν όλα πάνε καλά δεν καθαρίζω τίποτα ...σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν θα σου πει κάποιος γιατί είναι ετσυ τα κλουβιά σου.. είτε έχουν νήμα η βαμβάκι η κουτσουλιές....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πριν ή μετα το ξεκινημα της επωασης , δεν θα εχεις προβλημα απ τη στιγμη που εχουν οικειοτητα μαζι σου αλλα χωρις σπιθαμη μετακινησης του κλουβιου και κανοντας ενα εντελως προχειρο καθαρισμα .Δεν παθαινουν τιποτα και να λερωσουν λιγο το χωρο .Οταν με το καλο βγουν τα μικρα και πεταχτουν στο κλαρι , να δεις πως θα στα κανουνε ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Αρα η καταληξη ειναι ελαφρως καθαρισμα.εγινεεεεε

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν κοιταξα σημερα για αυγο αλλα εχτες ειχα τρβηξει αυτο το βιντεο και ξεχασα α το ανεβασω
Για πειτε μου αμα μπορειτε να το δειτε




Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα φαινεται ! οχι μονο το θηλυκο , αλλα και ο αρσενικος στη φωλια διπλα κερβερος !

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι το θηλυκο δεν βγαινει απο την φωλια μονο για φαγητο βεβαια αλλα δεν εχω πιασει τοξν αρσενικο να το την ταϊζει.φυσικα και δεν τον δει εγω ....

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αν και με εβαλε λιγο σε σκεψεις η θηλθκια αλλα ολα καλα τελικα
Εχουμε 2 αυγα στην φωλια και ενα στον πατο



Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αυτο τωρα στον πατο πως βρεθηκε; δεν θα με ανησυχουσε αν δεν ηταν το τελευταιο ... χθες υποθετω δεν υπηρχε ή υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην το ειδες;

γιατι σε ανησυχησε το θηλυκο;

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν ξερω πως βρεθηκε τι να πω
Μπορει να υπηρχε και απο την πρωτη μερα και να μην το ειδα...
Το θηλυκο με ανησυχησε γιατι οταν επινα καφε την ειδα να εχει κατω τα φτερα και καθοτνε στην ταιστρα τιποτα αλλο για 10 λεπτα μετα μου ηρθε η ιδεα οτι μπορει να εκανε μπανιο αλλα δεν ειχε νερο αριστερα - δεξια.
Το βιντεο ειναι μετα απο 15 λεπτα σαν να μην εγινε. 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάτι να την τρόμαξε και η να την ενοχλούσε ο αρσενικός και να το έκανε έξω ;;στην φωλιά κάθεται καθόλου ;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Κωστα σχεδον ολη την μερα μεσα στην φωλια ειναι 
Βγαινει για φαγητο που και που καθεται κανα 10 λεπτο?καπου εκει και μετα παλι μεσα στην φωλια παει

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ή να την χτυπουσε ο ηλιος και να λιαζοτανε ... ετσι κανουν ανοιγουν τα φτερα

----------


## IscarioTis

Οχι Κ.Δημητρη ο ηλιος δεν την χτυπαγε εκεινη την ωρα ο ηλιος χτυπαει απο την νατολη μεχρι τς 8 το πρωι μετα εχει ηλιο αλλα δεν χτυπαει στα κλουβια.
Ισως ζεστνοτανε στην φωλια?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτο εδω ειναι μετα απο καμια ωρα μπορει και περισσοτερο




Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Δεν θα με ανησυχούσε Δημήτρη απο τη στιγμή που δεν είναι φουσκωμένο το πουλι.Μια χαρα το βλέπω στο βίντεο,φτερά κατεβάζουν και τα θηλυκα οταν είναι πυρωμένα.

----------


## kostas salonika

Να ζεσταινόταν λίγο δύσκολο ...μπορεί να έτυχε και να το έκανε έξω ποιος ξέρει γιατί ...μου έχει τύχη να κάνει το 1ο μέσα το 2ο έξω και τα αλλά 3 μέσα ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Φιλιππε δεν ηταν φουσκωμενο καθολου απλα ειχε κατεβασμενα τα φτερα
Παντως ολα καλα
Εχουμε  2 στην φωλια μεχρι στιγμης.οτι ειναι να γινει ας γινει.καλα να ειναι μονο αυτο θελω.και θα το ξαναπω οσο ειναι καλα αυτα ειμαι και εγω

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Παιδια βρισκω συνεχεια σχεδον τσοφλια απο καναβουρι μεσα στην φωλια ειναι κατι που πρεπει να ανυσηχησω?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Γιαυτο εδω μιλαω για τα τσοφλια

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη έκανε ερμπολ δηλαδή...

(Στην καλαθοσφαίριση, *έρμπολ (αγγλ. airball) ονομάζεται η προσπάθεια για σουτ με κακό αποτέλεσμα όμως, καθώς η μπάλα στο έρμπολ δεν καταφέρνει να ακουμπήσει καν το στεφάνι.)
*
Για τα σπόρια δεν ξέρω, γιατί εμένα μόνο σπόρια έχουν χωρίς αυγά.... 

Σήμερα που έπαιζαν και μπουγέλο τα παιδιά στο μπαλκόνι ούτε σπόρια δεν θα πέταξαν μέσα...

----------


## Labirikos

Δεν είναι κάτι κακό Δημήτρη.Και εμένα η μια θηλυκιά που ήτανε μόνη της στη φωλιά είχε κανά δυο τσόφλια από νίζερ μέσα.Ποιός ξέρει?Θα παραπέσανε όπως τρώνε γρήγορα αν και συνήθως όταν είναι στη φωλιά τρώνε πάνω από την ταίστρα και δεν τσιμπάνε σποράκι για να το φάνε εκτός.Προφανώς για να κάνουνε σβέλτα.Γνώμη μου καλύτερα αν μπορούσες με πολύ προσοχή να τα έβγαζες τα πολλά πολλά κάπως.

----------


## jk21

Για τα σπορια , αν ειναι απο τον αρσενικο δεν μου πολυαρεσει .... ειδικα αν υπαρξει και κουτσουλια ...  δεν το λεω σιγουρα αλλα στην κουτσουλια 100 % ειναι κινηση μη αποδοχης της φωλιας .Στα σπορια πιθανοτατο αλλα οχι σιγουρο .Θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμο αν εχει καποιος αλλος παρομοια εμπειρια να μας την πει και πως εξελιχθηκαν τα πραγματα


update ... ηδη μας εγραψε ο Λαμπρος πιο πανω

----------


## IscarioTis

Ενταξει Λαμπρο-Κ.Δημητρη θα προσπαθησω να τα βγαλω τα πιο πολλα αυριο που θα " προσπαθησω " να καθαρισω αυριο

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Δεν μ' αρεσει αυτο που βλέπω και δεν μπορώ να το ερμηνεύσω,το θηλυκό είναι μέσα βιδωμένο?

Σε συνδυασμο με το αυγο-λαυράκι η ακαταστασία της φωλιάς αυτή δεν μου φαίνεται καλό σημάδι.Και όχι για το άν είναι ένσπορα τ'αυγά η οχι,περισσότερο για τη συνέχεια της συγκεκεριμένης φωλιάς.

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν ξερω το πρωι που ειχα ξανακοιταξει ξανα ειχε μεσα τσοφλια το μεσημερακι δεννειχε ουτε ενα και μετα βρηκα αυτο που βλεπεται στην φωτο τωρα δεν ξερω και εγω τι να πω.αμα ειναι να την χαλασουν ας την χαλασουν απλα μην ταλαιπωρειται το θηλυκο με ενδιαφερει με τα αυγα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Δες αύριο που θα κάνει αυγό και άμα κάνει προσπάθησε να βρεις παραμάνα να πας τα αυγά ....δεν πιστεύω να τα κλωτσήσει όπως πρέπει τα αυγά ...κάτι έγινε με τα πουλιά που μπορεί να οφείλεται στον αρσενικό ...και γιαυτο να σου έκανε και κάτο το αυγό ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Φιλιππε το θηλυκο δεν εβγαινε απο την φωλια μεχρι σημερα το μεσημερι απο τοτε δεν εχει ξαναμπει τωρα θα δουμε αυριο θα σας κραταω ενημερους.ελπιζω να μην εκανα εγω καμια βλακεια.
Για παραμανα θα δουμε εγω δυστηχως δεν εχω αλλα θα δουμε

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τις πρωτες μερες μπορει να το βλεπεις μεσα αλλα να μην καθεται εντελως και να μην τα ζεσταινει κανονικα . Μπορει να καθησει στη συνεχεια .Σε πρωτη φαση περιμενε να δεις αυριο το πρωι τι θα γινει και βλεπεις .Θα μπορουσες να αλλαξεις και με πλαστικα αυτα που εχει κανει αλλα δεν στο λεω να το κανεις σιγουρα , μηπως την ενοχλησει .Ειναι θεμα πουλιου

----------


## Labirikos

Με προσοχή τα αυγά φίλε!Να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, αν και δείχνουν σημάδια "παραίτησης". Δεν το πρωί (όχι πριν τις 9:00 - μην τρομάξει) που έχει κάνει το αυγό και πρόσεξε μην σου κουτσουλίσουν αυτά μες στη φωλιά. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση με βρεγμένη χαρτοπετσέτα το σκουπίζεις απαλά και μετά κράτησε τα σε δροσερό και σκιερό μέρος.

Αυτά σου τα γράφω φιλικά, γιατί Δευτέρα πρωί πολλοί δεν θα είναι διαθέσιμοι λόγω δουλειάς να σου απαντήσουν. Ελπίζω να μην χρειαστούν..

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα μαλλον εχεις δικιο ειδα την θηλθκια να κοιμαται πανω στην φωλια και οχι μεσα που 3 μερες κοιμοτανε καθε βραδυ μεσα στην φωλια τωρα θα δουμε, εχω ελπιδες μεχρι αυριο.
Θα δειξει
Το μονο μου αγχος ειναι να μην εχω κανει κατι εγω και εγινε αυτο το κακο...

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Ό,τι και να είναι είτε δικό σου λάθος είτε εξωτερικός η εσωτερικός παράγοντας το μόνο που πρέπει να σε αγχώνει είναι να βρείς την αιτία και όχι να στεναχωρεθείς αν το λάθος είναι προσωπικο.Μην αποκαρδιώνεσαι καιρός και χρόνος υπάρχει!Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα σε ολο το φορουμ
Τελικα δεν βρηκα αυγο αλλα και στην φωλια δεν καθεται οποτε μαλλον τα παρατησε οπως ειπανε ολοι που ξερουν εγω ειμαι rookie οπως ολοι ξερουνε.
Φιλιππε-Κωστα-Νωντα-Κ.Δημητρη ευχαριστω για την απαντηση με ξε αγχωσατε να σας πω την αληθεια
Λαμπρο οτι μπορω κανω
Ν πω οτι στην φωλια βρηκα τα αυγα ηταν μεσα,λιγο αναστατη βεβαια η φωλια αλλα τσοφλια δεν ειχε μεσα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Δημήτρη εγώ θα τ άφηνα άλλη μια μερα μπας και αν και χλωμο,θα έβαζα πλαστικα στη θέση των κανονικών μην τα κουτσουλήσουν η σπάσουν.Φύλαξε τα κανονικά,μια κανάρα μου έχει ετοιμη φωλιά και περιμένω να γεννήσει σύντομα οπότε θα υπάρχει παρένθετη mother αν χρειαστείς και δεν έχεις βρεί ηδη και δεν το συζητώ καν όταν τα μικρά θα βγούν αν τ αυγά είναι ένσπορα θα τα πάρεις πίσω.Μέέερες!

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη μην στεναχωριέσαι...προσπάθησε να βρεις έστω μια παραμάνα (αν και δεν το συνιστώ γιατί αυτό δεν είναι αναπαραγωγή καρδερινας)να βάλεις τα αυγά αν θέλεις...βγάλε φώλια βαλτην σε 2-3 μέρες να κάνουν καινούργια γεννά...από την στιγμή που θα κάνουν φωλιά τα πουλιά ξεχνά καθαριότητα και πολλά πολλά να βάζεις τα. Ερια μέσα στα πουλιά και να τα ενοχλείς ...αυτά από εμένα..μακάρι στην επόμενη να πάνε όλα καλά ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Φιλιππε τα πουλια κανουν σαν να μην υπαρχει η φωλια μονο ο αρσενικος παει πανω και κελαηδαει,οποτε μαλλον θα την βγαλω σημερα ψαχνω για ζευγαρακι καναρινια κοιταω απο δω και απο κει αλλα τετοια ωρα τετοια λογια που λενε παντως ψαχνω και θα κανω οτι μπορω.φυσικα και θα σου τα δωσω να μην πανε τζαμπα τα μικρα αν ειναι ενσπορα βεβαια γτ δεν εχω δει.Κωστα πηρα το μαθημα μου δεν το ξανα κανω ,  φυσικα και θα μου κακοφαινεται με την καθαριοτητα,θα το προσπαθησω ομως.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Προσπάθησε όσο γίνετε να περνάς περισσότερη  ώρα με τα πουλιά σου να σε βλέπουν να σε μαθαίνουν....βλέπω ότι η ταιστρες είναι εσωτερικές βάλε βγάλε τα χέρια σου μέσα σε πουλιά που είναι νέα στην αναπαραγωγή δεν είναι και ότι  καλύτερο για εμένα ...άλλος μπορεί να έχει άλλη απόψει.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ελπιζω να πάνε ολα καλα.....αφου τα πουλακια ειναι οκ, μην στεναχωριέσαι.
Ισως προσπαθήσουν ξανα με πιο εύστοχο αποτέλεσμα.
Ασε να δεις, και αν ειναι και ενσπορα, τα ήδη υπάρχον αυγά,

----------


## IscarioTis

Κωστα αυτες οι κινησεις που κανω για τροφη-αυγοτροφη και λαχανικα ειναι καθμερινες,καθε μερα οι ιδιες κινησεις εκτος απο κυριακη που εχει καθαρισμα ολες τς αλλες μερες ειναι οι εξης:
Πεταμα παλιας τροφης
Βαζω καινουργια-αλλαγη τς αμμου + σπορους ή βαζω αυγοτροφη την αφηνω  μια ωρα και μετα πεταμα.
Μπορει να μην βαλω αυγροτροφη ν βρασω αυγο αλλα κατι θα βαλω.παντως καθε μερα εχουν καινουργια τροφη γιατι αμα βαλω σε μια ταιστρα πεφτει τσακωμος
Αν βαλω  πολυ την  βρισκω κατω σχεδον την πιο πολυ
Οποτε μοιραζω λιγη σε 2 ταιστρες.
Αθανασια εχουμε δρομο ακομα αλλα και να μην κανουν δεν υπαρχει προβλημα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, ακόμα και μια φωτογραφία να προσπάθησες να βγάλεις πάνω από τη φωλιά ίσως να ήταν αρκετό για να φοβηθούν... Σήμερα δεν έπρεπε να κάνει 4ο αυγό?

----------


## IscarioTis

Σωστο και αυτο δεν το ειχα σκεφτει αυτο να σου πω την αληθεια.δεν το σκεφτηκα καθολου-.-.ευχαριστω για το  Tip.σημερα κανονικα επρεπε αλα δεν βρηκα κατι εκτος και δεν το ειδα εγω. 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Βρε παιδια αν δεν εκανε αλλο αυγο (εκτος αν εκανε και φαγωθηκε ) εγω  για ασπορη γεννα το βλεπω και συντομα θα παει και σε κανονικη


Μην πειραζεις τη φωλια αν αυτα δεν την χαλασουν 

Κρατα τα αυγα να τα βαλεις στο Φιλιππο να δουμε μηπως ... 

Βαλε αλλη μια φωλια εκει που σου ειπα  οταν ειχα ερθει σπιτι  (μηπως ... )    αλλα οπως ειπα δεν πειραζεις την πρωτη που εχει ηδη φτιαχτει !

Ποιος rookie και αηδιες ;   αιντε κοιτα να το χαρεις , ακομα και με τα στραβα του ! ετσι ειναι τα ιθαγενη .Αυτο ειναι που κανει ολους να ασχολουνται ή να κρατανε κρυφο στο μυαλο τους οτι θελουν να ασχοληθουνε με αυτα  ... το οτι εχουν εναλλαγες , σκεψη , επιλογη , ρισκο , χαρες , πικρα ... δε βαριεσαι ποτε ! απλα αν δεν εχεις στοχους πιο μακρινους που εχουν σχεση με τα πουλια και την εκτροφη τους και οσοι υπαρχουν , εχουν την προσωπικη επιτυχια , καποια στιγμη καποιοι απογοητευονται και τα παρατανε ... Νομιζω δεν εισαι απο αυτους

----------


## IscarioTis

οχι οχι δεν απογοητευηκα καθολου ισα ισα εχω μια φωλια απο καρδερινες πλεον στα χερια μου,την χαλασανε βεβαια αλλα παραμενει φωλια απο γαρδερλια  :: 

απλα προσπαθω να θυμηθω τα βηματα που εκανα για να μην ξανακανω τα ιδια

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη κράτα ημερολόγιο....
(τα γράμματα είναι από τις πιτσιρίκες αυτά που διαβάζονται και αυτά που δεν διαβάζονται δικά μου)  :Happy:

----------


## IscarioTis

Χαχαχααχαχαχα ναι ναι θα φτιαξω ημερολογιο λοιπον,ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Παντως καθομαι κανα μισαωρο μπορει και παραπανω εξω στο μπαλκονι και πινω καφε,μπορει να σφαζονται να μαχαιρονονται τα φιλακια ειναι φιλακια ομως

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Με την φωλιά το γίνετε ;;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Το πρωι βρηκ καπως χαλια την φωλια,το ενα αυγο πεσμενο στον πατο και την εβγαλα ελπιζω να εκανα καλα.να περιμενω 1-2 μερες μεχρι να βαλω αλλη φωλια ή οχι?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν και δινω μεγαλες πιθανοτητες να μην ηταν κανονικη γεννα , το αυγο γιατι το αφησες μεσα; δεν το κρατουσες να δοκιμασεις μηπως ηταν ενσπορο καπου αλλου; 

για την φωλια και να μην την χαλουσαν και να την διορθωνανε λιγο και να μην φτιαχνανε νεα , ειναι μιας ωρας δουλεια αν θελησουν , να κανουν νεα απ την αρχη .Απλα βαλε και στη μερια που σου ειπα .Αν κατι τους κολλαει και θελουν εκει και δεν υπαρχει  , θα φτιαχνουν και θα ξαναφτιαχνουν αυτη .Το πιθανοτερο ειναι να συνεχισουν στο ιδιο σημειο αλλα δοκιμασε να υπαρχει και στο αλλο .Αν δεις οτι επιλεγουν το ενα απο τα δυο , εξαφανιζεις την δευτερη

----------


## IscarioTis

Κ.Δημητρη απλα δεν ηθελα να τα παρατησω και τους αφησα την φωλια μπας και γινει κανα θαυμα αλλα αντι για θαυμα εχασα το 1 αυγο.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Δημήτρη σου πρότεινα νομίζω σε κάποιο πόστ να βάλεις πλαστικα στην πιθανότητα που ήθελες να δείς αντιδράσεις,μάλλον δεν το διάβασες δεν πειράζει,μια χαρά θα πάνε στην επόμενη.

----------


## IscarioTis

Φιλιππε ναι μου προτεινες αλλα εγω δεν το ειδα, επαθα και εμαθα οπως ειδες.οπως ειπε και ο Κ.Δημητρης ελπιζω να ηταν ασπορη γεννα θα πρεπει να παω να παρω ψευτικα αυγα λοιπον.αν και δεν το εχω ξανακανει ποτε θα το προσπαθησω

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη δώσε σε κάποιον το αυγό που έχεις. Για τα πουλιά και για σένα είναι άχρηστο πια. Ίσως να υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα να είναι ενσπορο. Ψεύτικα κατα τη γνώμη μου μη βάλεις τώρα. Να τους χαλάσεις τη φωλιά και να βάλεις και 2η και νήμα

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν το εχετε καταλαβει , εσυ Δημητρη και ελαχιστοι ακομα εδω μεσα , ειστε οι μοναδικοι πανελλαδικα , που δεν δισταζετε να δειχνετε την καθημερινοτητα , τα σωστα και τα λαθη της εκτροφης σας . Δεν αναφερομαι σε μια φωτο ξεμπαρκη που θα δειξουν στο fb καποιοι και 5αδες που προκυπτουν απο αγνωστη συμπτυξη αυγων απο φωλιες , οταν δεν βλεπουμε πως εφθασε ο καθενας μεχρι εκει .Μην πτοεισαι λοιπον Δημητρη , γιατι αλλοι πηγαινουν πολυ χειροτερα , κανουν πραγματικα λαθη και ολα ειναι μεσα στο παιχνιδι , δικαιολογημενα και σε αυτους , αρκει να μην ειναι τα πραγματα ξεκαθαρα και τα λαθη ενω ειναι ξεκαθαρα και οχι πιθανα , επαναλαμβανονται .Αν δεν το εχεις καταλαβει , αν δεν το εχετε καταλαβει , ελλειψει παρουσιασης της αναπαραγωγης του καθενος διαδικτυακα , ο απειρος εκτροφεας , σωστα ή λαθος , μαθαινει αυτη τη στιγμη απο εσας .Μακαρι να εχουν το θαρρος να αναλαβουν αλλοι αυτη την ευθυνη .Να θυμασται οτι ενας νεος που θα δει σε σας λαθη και συντομα επιτυχιες , δεν θα απογοητευτει και κεινος !!! δεν ειναι μονο τα 3 , 5 , 10 απο τυχη ισως πουλια που θα βγαλεται ισως στο τελος της χρονιας .Ειναι πολυ περισσοτερο αυτο που διαδραματιζεται εδω στο καθε σας θεμα και ευχομαι να υπαρχει και του χρονου αυτη η ευκαιρια !!!

----------


## IscarioTis

K.Δημητρη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ομως δεν βαζουν ολοι αυτοι που εχουν καρδερινες και αλλα Ιθαγενη-Αγριοπουλια.τον λογο δηλαδη....ολα εχουν τα καλα τους και ολα τα ασχημα τους
ευχαριστω παντως για το σχολιο σας και τα καλα σας λογια.εμενα μ αρεσει να μοιραζομαι γενικα.ειτε κανω λαθη ειτε οχι,απο λαθη γινεσαι καλυτερος.
επισης μ αρεσει να κακομαθαινω τα πουλακια μου βεβαια αυτο ειναι απο την μια καλο και απο την αλλη κακο.
Απο οτι αρχιζω να καταλαβαινω πρεπει να κοψω τα πολλα πολλα με τις καρδερινες οταν εχουν φωλιες ή πρεπει να περασει λιγος καιρος ωστε να με συνηθισουν ακομα περισσοτερο,θα δουμε
αλλο ενα λαθος που εκανα ειναι οτι δεν ειχα ζευγαρι καναρινια για παραμανα βλεπεται ειχα στο μυαλο μου τα καναρινια(καμια σχεση ξερω) αλλα το ψαχνω και αυτο οσο μπορω,τετοια ωρα τετοια λογια.


αυτο το βιντεο ειναι αφου εβγαλα την φωλια και ηθελα να δω αντιδρασεις

----------


## Efthimis98

Όλα κυλούν ομαλά!  :Big Grin:  Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά αυτή τη φορά. Ο κύριος από πάνω ακόμη μόνος είναι και ζηλεύει;

----------


## IscarioTis

ναι ναι αυτο βλεπω.ναι ο κυριος Πακος ειναι ακομα μονος του δεν του εχω βρει ακομα νυφη ακομα  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Ενα ή δυο ζευγαρακια καναρινια (εγω τα προτιμω απο σκετες παραμανες ) παντα χρειαζονται σε εκτροφη καρδερινας 

Αλλοι τα εχουν για μονιμη χρηση , αλλοι σε περιπτωση αναγκης .Προτιμω το δευτερο και εχω εξηγησει οποτε ανοιχτηκε σχετικη συζητηση εδω μεσα ,για ποιο λογο 

Εγω επιλεγω να εχω οσο μπορω συχνη επαφη με τα πουλακια μου ακομα και μεσα στην αναπαραγωγη .Οταν θελουμε να πετυχουμε κοινωνικοποιηση , πρεπει να ειμαστε μερος της καθημερινοτητας τους .Εννοειται οχι extreme πραγματα πχ να μετακινουμε κλουβια με αυγα στις φωλιες ή να κανουμε σχολαστικες καθαριοτητες  .Αν ομως τα πουλια μεχρι την αναπαραγωγη δεν εχουν συνηθισει καποιον (γιατι μεχρι τοτε ασχολουτανε στοιχειωδως μαζι τους και η αναπαραγωγη μονο τον ενθουσιαζει για να τα βλεπει πιο συχνα ) εννοειται δεν θα αρχισει τοτε να παρεμβαινει εντονα στην καθημερινοτητα τους  .Αλλοι εχουν αλλη τακτικη .Τοσο η μια επιλογη οσο και η αλλη , εχει οδηγησει σε μενα και σε αλλους σε θετικες και αρνητικες καταληξεις , που δεν μπορει να πει καποιος με βεβαιοτητα αν παιξανε ρολο

----------


## IscarioTis

Προσπαθω να εχω επαφη Κ.Δημητρη απο τοτε που ειχα τον αρσενικο και συν οταν πηρα  το θηλυκο απο τον Κ.Αντρεα.
 Το πρωι πινω καφε τους αλλαζω φαγητο βαζω λαχανικα και τους μιλαω παντα απο οταν ειχα καναρινια το εκανα αυτο
Φωλια τωρα να περιμενω 1-2 μερες η να βαλω αυριο ?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Nα βαλεις ... χθες ! νομιζα την ειχες βγαλει για λιγα λεπτα . Βαλε αμεσα και τις δυο

----------


## kostas salonika

> K.Δημητρη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ομως δεν βαζουν ολοι αυτοι που εχουν καρδερινες και αλλα Ιθαγενη-Αγριοπουλια.τον λογο δηλαδη....ολα εχουν τα καλα τους και ολα τα ασχημα τους
> ευχαριστω παντως για το σχολιο σας και τα καλα σας λογια.εμενα μ αρεσει να μοιραζομαι γενικα.ειτε κανω λαθη ειτε οχι,απο λαθη γινεσαι καλυτερος.
> επισης μ αρεσει να κακομαθαινω τα πουλακια μου βεβαια αυτο ειναι απο την μια καλο και απο την αλλη κακο.
> Απο οτι αρχιζω να καταλαβαινω πρεπει να κοψω τα πολλα πολλα με τις καρδερινες οταν εχουν φωλιες ή πρεπει να περασει λιγος καιρος ωστε να με συνηθισουν ακομα περισσοτερο,θα δουμε
> αλλο ενα λαθος που εκανα ειναι οτι δεν ειχα ζευγαρι καναρινια για παραμανα βλεπεται ειχα στο μυαλο μου τα καναρινια(καμια σχεση ξερω) αλλα το ψαχνω και αυτο οσο μπορω,τετοια ωρα τετοια λογια.
> 
> 
> αυτο το βιντεο ειναι αφου εβγαλα την φωλια και ηθελα να δω αντιδρασεις


Το ότι άτομα όπως εγώ δεν ανεβάζουμε την δικιά μας προσπάθεια το κάνει ο καθένας για δικούς του λόγους...αλλά πολλά παιδιά που δεν ανεβάζουν την προσπάθεια τους βοηθάμε έναν νέο όπως είσαι εσυ δεν σημαίνει πως όταν δεν ανεβάζουμε δεν βοηθάμε κιόλας κάποιον που είναι νέος στην εκτροφή των ιθαγενών ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι το εχω καταλαβει αυτο κωστα.Σε ευχαριστω - και ολους σας για τς συμβουλες.
Ενταξει Κ.Δημητρη θα μπουνε αυριο εκει που μ ειπατε και εκει που ειχαν φτιαξει την προηγουμενη

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Ναι το εχω καταλαβει αυτο κωστα.Σε ευχαριστω - και ολους σας για τς συμβουλες.
> Ενταξει Κ.Δημητρη θα μπουνε αυριο εκει που μ ειπατε και εκει που ειχαν φτιαξει την προηγουμενη
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Εγώ προσωπικά δεν το κάνω για να ακούσω ευχαριστώ η να δείξω ότι ξέρω..αλλά γιατί μου αρέσει...μακάρι να είχαμε 50 και 100 καινούργια άτομα που να ξεκινούν τώρα με τ ιθαγενή να έδινα σε όλους συμβουλές ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ρε παιδια 
Ειναι κανα 5λεπτο τωρα που αρσενικος καθοται μεσα στην φωλια εκει που ηταν η παλι φωλια, η τσουπα απο εξω και εκανε τον ηχο οπως οταν φιλιουνται.αρα νομιζω διαλεξαν φωλια ή αυτο σημαινει κατ αλλο? 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Ο αρσενικός λέει που να κάνει φωλιά η θυλικια γιαυτο κάθεται μέσα και τσιρτσιριζη....σήμερα μπήκα και στο club με 5 αυγά 12 ημερών που τα βρήκα όλα σπασμένα μέσα στην φωλιά..καλή συνέχεια ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μλιστα το πιασα το υπονουμενο κωστα   θα ξαναδιαβασω τς πλεροφοριες για τα γαρδελια
Λυπαμαι για τα πουλακια σου.ελπιζω στην επομενη γεννα σου να υπαρχουν ασχημα νεα σε κανεναν μας

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωχ κωστα τωρα το εκδα 
Οχι να εχεις 
ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ηθελα να πω.....

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα επιασα το ζευγαρακι σε ερωτικες περιπτυξεις δεν εχουν φτιαξει βεβαια φωλια ακομα αλλα πιστευω ειμαστε στην τελικη ευθεια

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, σε φαντάζομαι από μια γωνιά να κάνεις μπανιστήρι... Χαχαχα, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά αυτή τη φορά. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη άσε ήσυχα βρε τα παιδιά τα ενοχλείς, δε μπορούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Εύχομαι να πάνε καλά όλα αυτή τη φορά! Έχουν ακόμη περιθώριο, ο καιρός τουλάχιστον στη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι αρκετά βροχερός και κρύος.

----------


## IscarioTis

Νικο τα χαζευα στην αρχη μ αρεσει να καθομαι και να τα κοιταω να δω κινησεις,παρατηρω χωρις τα κυαλια  αρχισε μεγαλος τσακωμος απ την θυληκια μετα εγινε το αντιθετο σε ολο το κλουβι χαμος στο ισμα που λενε,και μετα εληξε με την περιπετειουλα που ειπα.
Ευθυμη και σε μας δεν παει πισω μια ετσι μια αλλιως ειναι.δεν τους κανω κατι .λες να κρυφτω πισω απο κνα πρασσινο σκιτσο οπω ς κανουν στα ντοκιμαντερ?
Ολα καλα θα πανε.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

επιασα την τσουπα να κοιμαται πριν 15 λεπτα.δεν την επιασα ακομα.ειναι καλα τωρα,ακυρωσα τον καφε.οποτε σημερα εχει παρακολουθηση

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Την επιασα τελικα εβ αλα καινουργια τροφη καναβουρι ηλιοσπορο εβρασα αυγο και της εβαλα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη τι φαρμακα εχεις στο σπιτι ; ειχα σκεφτει μηπως ηταν νωχελικη επειδη κατεβαζει αυγο αλλα δεν υπαρχει αυγο και εχει στην εναρξη ερεθισμενο εντερακι αριστερα και ελαχιστο το συκωτι 


Καλα ειναι να παρει αμεσα και αντιβιωση και κοκκιδιοστατικο στο στομα και αν το δεις στο νεο χωρο να δειχνει στρεσσαρισμενο και να ζητα το ταιρι , γυρνα την σε κεινο αν και καλα ειναι να μπορεσεις να μεινει σε ζεστο χωρο

----------


## IscarioTis

Σε ζεστο χωρο θα μεινει μεχρι να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι ολα καλα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Η τσουπα δειχνει να πηγαινει καλυτερα.αν και λυπαμαι που την πιανω συνεχεια αλλα πρεπει.σε κανα δυο μερες θα ανβασω φωτογραφιες
Σχεδον ανα μια ωρα παω και ριχνω μια ματια για να ειμαι σιγουρος

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οχι συνεχεια ... μονο για τα φαρμακα ! Να βγαζεις ολες τις πατηθρες οταν πας να την πιασεις και θα την πιανεις αμεσως

----------


## IscarioTis

Παω αλλα δεν με βλεπει Κ.Δημητρη
Ναι αυτο με τς πατηθρες το ξερω 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εννοω μονο για τα φαρμακα να την πιανεις 

εννοειται θα πηγαινεις ! ειναι σημαντικο να εξοικειωνονται τα ιθαγενη στην παρουσια μας . Να σε βλεπει

----------


## IscarioTis

Μετα απο 2 μερες



Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στην κοιλια ιδια εικονα . Σιγουρα οχι χειροτερη (δεν εχει αδυνατισει επιπλεον και δεν μεγαλωσε το συκωτι ) αλλα το εντερακι ειναι εμφανες ακομα . Εχει σημασια η εικονα της σαν συμπεριφορα που προσφατα σε προσωπικη συνομιλια μου πες οτι ειναι καλυτερη

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν την κοιταζα μεχρι σημερα οταν εβγαζα το βιντεο το ειδα και εγω.
Ειχα την ελπιδα πως θα εκανα λαθος.
Η συμπεριφορα της παντως ειναι πολυ καλη,τρωει πινει μια χαρα 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν ξαναλεω λογια 
Θα βαλω καμερα και θα δουμε τι κανει οταν ειναι μονη της

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καθε μερα αλλαγη τροφης(ηλιοσπορος,καναβουρ  ι)αλλαγμα καθημερινα νερο φυσικα.Αμμο για πουλια + κια μαρουλοσπορος Bella di note ριγανη ενα κλαρακι και καθε 2 μερες μαρουλι δικο μου ή του πατερα μου απο το χωριο

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα μου πηρε 2 μερες γιατι δεν ειχα ξαναφτιαξει αλλα απο δω και περα θ φτιαξω ημερολογο 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να γραψω και εγω τα νεα μου 
Οπως θα βλεπετε και στο βιντεο τα ξαναβλα μαζι 
Το πρωτο βιντεο ειναι 2-3 λεπτα αφου εβαλα την τσουπρα μεσα και το δευτερο ειναι μετα απο ενα τεταρτο

https://youtu.be/ciDd0bH8Jhg

https://youtu.be/e4PgzMiwuTs

Και οποιος το δει το βιντεο προς το τελος εχουμε και βατεμα.

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## peris

Κοίτα χαρά και καμάρι το αρσενικό στο βάτεμα είναι όλα τα λεφτά σκέψου σε τι διέγερσή έρχονται εκείνη την στιγμή ανεξαρτήτως τι είδος είναι, να το χαίρεσαι και πάλι το ζευγαράκι σου Δημήτρη !!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο Δημήτρη ...δώσε νήμα και φωλιά ....ελπίζω αυτήν την φορά να πάνε όλα καλά....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ευχριστω παιδια αυτο ελπιζω και εγω.
Εβαλα κλωστες βαμβακι φωλια γιατι τις ειχα βγαλει.
Πεφτει πολυ κυνηγητο και πολλα φιλακια ας ελπισουμε για το καλυτερο

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ολα θα πάνε καλα.......Αντε και καλα αυγουλακια, να εχεις ευχομαι.

----------


## IscarioTis

Να βαλω και εδω το βιντεο .Εκανα έλεγχο τη θηλυκιά για το πρόβλημα που είχε  και είδα οτι βλέπετε . 
Μου ειπε ο κ.Δημητρης να συνεχίσω αγωγή με σχήμα να χτυπά και μικρόβιο και κοκκίδια γιατί δείχνει διογκωμένα έντερα 
Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Περαστικά της εύχομαι. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλυτερα καλυτερα


Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ας βαλουμε και εμεις τα νεα μας παμε πολυ καλυτερα εχουμε αλλες 2 μερες για να κλεισουμε 7 μερες
Τ ποδια της το ξερω οτι ειναι μεσα στην μεση αλλα ημουνα μονος μου στο σπιτι και δεν ηθελα να την κραταω για πολυ ωρα 
https://youtu.be/X9-OxlOsu8M

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να γραψουμε και εμεις τα νεα μας μετα απο πολλες μερες 
Μετα την αγωγη εχουμε αυτο που θα δειτε στο βιντεο




Σημερα ξεκινησα και καινουργια θεραπεια.θα σας γραψω απο κατω την θεραπεια που μο ειπε ο κ.Δημητρης
Εν τω μεταξυ σημερα την επιασα να παιρνει κλωστες απο τον πατο και λεω λες?εβαλα κανονικα και ναι φτιαχνει φωλια.
Η καινουργια θεραπεια

Πηρα augmentin 250mg μου ειπ ο Κ.Δημητρης:οπως λενε οι οδηγιες στο εσωτερικο μεχρι ενα σημαδι που εχει το μπουκαλι και απο αυτο θα βαζεις**** στην κατοσταρα ή αν μπορεις να δινεις στο στομα ***************. το esb3 ειναι στη μυτη του κουταλιου στην 100αρα
Κ.Δημητρη μα θελτε να διορθσετε κατι η να προσθετε  
Παντως ειναι κινητικοτατη δεν εχω βαλει χορταρικα καθολου στο ζευγαρακι

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τοσο ειναι αλλα για φαρμακα που ειναι και για ανθρωπινη χρηση , χωρις επισημη δοσολογια για πουλια αναγραφομενη στις οδηγιες τους , νομιζω ξερεις οτι δεν θελω να αναφερεται δημοσια   :Happy:    Μαλιστα δεν ειναι στανταρ σε καθε περιπτωση πουλιου

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι ναι εχετε δικιο,ειχα στο νου μου να μην κανω λαθος τς δοσολογιες και το πηρα ειδηση αφου ειχαν περασει τα 10 λεπτα....
Στο θεμα μας σημερα το πρωι βρηκα ολα τα νηματα στον πατο οπως μου ειπε και ο Κ.Δημητρης προετοιμαζονται απο την μια θελω να εχω αυτο το αισθημα πως εχω θληκια με αυγα στην φωλια αλλα απο την αλλη δεν θελω να κουραστε...
Θα δουμε οτι θελουν κανουν

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, καλη συνεχεία, και Περαστικα, ευχομαι.

----------


## jk21

Δεν προκειται να ξεκινησει πριν αισθανθει δυνατη

----------


## IscarioTis

Καθως επινα καφε ειδα βατεμα μπροστα στα ματια μου σαν δε ντρεπονται λεω εγω 
Δεν εχω καθαρισει 1 βδομαδα τωρα μηπως τα ενοχλει αυτο και με τρωει το χερι μου... :Happy: 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Εκτος απο σκευη τροφης και νερου , ασε τα καθαρισματα ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Θα το προσπαθησω δεν εγγυουμε τιποτα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Άσε τα καθάρισματα δεν πειράζει....δεν θα πάθουν τίποτα ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να μαστε και εμεις παιζουμε συνεχεια με τα νημματα και την φωλια.




Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μετα απο 6 μερες 
Οριστε η κοιλιτσα




Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τα εντερα πια δεν ειναι ορατα !!! το συκωτι υπαρχει αλλα μπορει να φυγει σταδιακα πολυ μετα τα φαρμακα ή να μην φυγει και καθολου , παροτι οι παθογονοι θα εχουν αντιμετωπιστει .Συνεχιζεις οπως εχουμε πει

----------


## IscarioTis

Αργησα λιγο να το βαλω λογο 
Προβληματων αλλα οριστε





Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το πουλακι πηρε εμφανως βαρος και κανει λιπακι στην κοιλια 


τα εντερα ειναι οκ

το συκωτι διογκωμενο αλλα ηταν και πριν και ισως αργησει να εξαφανιστει ακομα και μετα τα φαρμακα σιγα σιγα ή μεινει κιολας ετσι 

Θυμισε μου ποτε τελειωνει η αγωγη που δινεις

----------


## legendguards

θα θελει και αλλο esb Μητσο η επαναληψη αν σταματησε , ειναι αρκετο το ρισκο να μπει ετσι σε αναπαραγωγη

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει παρει μονο τις τελευταιες 7 μερες κοκκιδιοστατικο Αντωνη , απλα δεν ηταν το esb3 παλιοτερα . Ομως δεν ηταν τα κοκκιδια το κυριο προβλημα του .Μικροβιο ειχε που απλα η γενταμυκινη και το cosumix τρεναρανε αλλα δεν σκοτωνανε και το augmentin τα καταφερε .Σιγουρα και τα κοκκιδια σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις , παιρνουν θαρρος αλλα δεν ηταν αυτα το βασικο προβλημα .Εχω πει σε προσωπικη συνομιλια τον Δημητρη να εχει το νου του καθε λιγες μερες να μου στελνει φωτο .Με το παραμικρο που θα δω διαφοροποιση σε κατι στην κοιλια (αδυνατισμα , ιχνος εντερου , περαιτερω διογκωση στο συκωτι ) θα του δωσουμε ακομα μια παρτιδα κοκκιδιοστατικου (esb3 ) .Δεν ειναι απο τα κοκκιδια ετσι το συκωτι (γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτο σε ανησυχει ) .Το μικροβιο που σερνεται  τελευταια  , δημιουργει τετοιες διογκωσεις

----------


## IscarioTis

Οριστε και εμεις

https://youtu.be/CmcVRK2Piz4

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ολα δειχνουν καλα απο διαθεση αλλα να εχουμε και εικονα της κοιλιας ποτε ποτε

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι ναι το εχω υποψιν μου

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναμαστε και εμεις 




Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το συκωτι εχει την ιδια εικονα 
τα εντερα δεν ξαναπρηστηκαν 

ομως αυτο που αξιζει παρατηρησης , ειναι οτι εχει μειωθει και το μηκος της κοιλιακης χωρας , που συνηθως ειναι μικρο σε πουλια υγειη και ισως το μεγαλυτερο μηκος να κρυβει μια αρχικη κρυφη διαστολη εσωτερικα των εντερων . Ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι οδευουμε σε  καλυτερο πια δρομο .Συνεχιζεις να παρακολουθεις σε τακτα διαστηματα .Αν δεν υπαρχει νωριτερα διογκωση εντερων  , στο συγκεκριμενο πουλι καλα ειναι να γινει εντος της πτεροριας μια επαναληπτικη μονο με esb3

----------


## IscarioTis

Αργησαμε το ξερω.
Σημερα ειχε γλυστριδα το μενου αφου εχουν βγει σε 4 γλαστρες οποτε οπως μου ειπε και ο Κ.Δημητρης πολυ νερο 




Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

μολις σε βολεψει , να βλεπαμε και την κοιλιτσα της

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ειχαμε πιπεριτσα



Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη πως πάνε τα πουλάκια;; τα έχεις χωρίσει; είναι ακόμα μαζί; προχώρησαν σε άλλη φωλιά ;;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μια χαρα ειναι κωστα ,οχι δεν εχουν προχωρησει σε φωλια παιζει η μικρη με τα νηματα αλλα δεν μας κανει την χαρη 
Παντα μαζι τα εχω δεν τα χωριζω

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Πρωινο μπανακι με ενα παγακι μεσα 




Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Για να σας προλαβω ο Πακος ειναι καλα ειναι στο αλλο μπαλκονι γτ ξυπναει τον αδερφο μου 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ειχαμε ριγανη στο μενου




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

επιφυλακτικα αλλα εστω προς το τελος δοκιμασανε

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι ειχα καιρο να τους βαλω ριγανη.
Ειχαν σνηθσει την γλυστριδα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Νομιζω οτι ολοι καταλαβαμε οτι τους αρεσει η ριγανη αλλα περισσοτερο η γλυστριδα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ολα χρειαζονται !!! εχει σημασια οτι αποδεχονται χλωρη ριγανη εστω και λιγο ! αυτο σε τακτικη βαση σε βγαζει απο αγχη ριγανελαιου κλπ

----------


## IscarioTis

Η κυρια του σπιτιου χανει πουπουλα στο κεφαλι ,  εχει χασει σχεδον ολη την μασκα

----------


## kostas salonika

Η πτεροροια ξεκίνησε.καθημερινα μπάνια πλούσια διατροφή..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπανιο εχουνε παντα και αλλαγη νερου μπορει και 3 φορες την μερα οταν ειμαι σπιτι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Και μετα απο 8 μερες χωρις "λιχουδιες"




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ειχε συκο αφου μας τα φερανε χτες αλλα δεν πανε καθολου απο την μερια που ειναι το συκο οποτε τους εβαλα λιγο στα καγκελα και το υπολοιπο το εφαγα εγω

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οταν το δοκιμασουν , μετα θα το τιμησουν ! αλλα εχε το νου σου για μυγες και σφηκες αν μεινει αρκετα

----------


## IscarioTis

Το εβγαλα γτ καθοντουσαν στην πατηθρα.τους εβαλα γλυστριδα πηγαμε στα σιγουρα

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι το ξερω οτι εκανα βλακεια που τα επιασα ενω περνανε του Χριστου τα παθ αλλα τι να κανω ηθελα να ειμαι σγουρος οποτε

Να μαστε και εμεις

Ο πακος













Η κοπελα μου εχει καραφλιτσα και ο αρσενικος πιστευω θα αποκτσει σε λιγο καιρο
Κ.Δημητρη ολα καλα με τον Πακο επεσε στα μουτρα στην γλυστριδα.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nenkeren

Δεν έχεις δει καψαλισμενα κοτοπουλα δημητρη να δεις τι σημαινει καραφλα!! χαχα Μια χαρα κουκλια ειναι καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## IscarioTis

Πουρνο πουρνο μπανακι




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Και γλυστριδα επειδη η ριγανη ξεραθηκε -.-



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να μαστε και εμεις
Μετα απο 20+ μερες εχουμε μια απο την τσουπα και 3 απο τον αντρα
Φτιαχνομαστε σιγα σιγα οπως θα βλεπετε 










Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο Δημήτρη..


ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## IscarioTis

Ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστα
Απο σας "κλεβω" ιδεες 
Να ρωτησω κατι μπορει να ειναι βλακεια αλλα μου φαινεται οτι του αρσενικου ειναι πιο εντονο το κοκκινο στην μασκα αρα να υποθεσω οτι ακομα φτιαχνετα η τσουπα?
Περιμενω μια φιλη να μου φερει camera απο Αγγλια αμα πανε ολα καλα Κωστα 
Αυτο ειναι το κινητο μου που βλεπεις 



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Έβαλες camera Δημήτρη ;;;


ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη να ξέρεις ότι παντα τα αρσενικά ειδικά στην μάσκα βάφονται ποιο έντονα.και μετά το βάψιμο θα δεις ότι η θηλικια σου δεν θα έχει το ίδιο χρωμα ..όλα τα θηλικια ετσυ είναι 


ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη να ξέρεις ότι παντα τα αρσενικά ειδικά στην μάσκα βάφονται ποιο έντονα.και μετά το βάψιμο θα δεις ότι η θηλικια σου δεν θα έχει το ίδιο χρωμα ..όλα τα θηλικια ετσυ είναι 
> ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
> ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
> Carduelis Balcanika



οπως ειχαμε δει καποτε στο αρθρο για το βαψιμο της μασκας (συντομα ετοιμαζω φρεσκαρισμενη εκδοση )  





The yellow component of the mask showed less intensity in
females infected with Haemoproteus blood parasites. The total leukocyte
count was inversely correlated to the yellow component of the mask in
females, suggesting that mask colour reflects the immune status of
females during the breeding season. Isospora infection appeared to limit
the UV reflection of the red mask of females.

Η κίτρινη συνιστώσα της μάσκας έδειξε μικρότερη ένταση infimales μολυσμένα με τα παράσιτα του αίματος Haemoproteus. Ο συνολικός αριθμός λευκοκυττάρων συσχετίστηκε αντιστρόφως με το κίτρινο συστατικό των μασκών, υποδηλώνοντας ότι το χρώμα της μάσκας αντικατοπτρίζει τα ανοσοποιητικά στάδια κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου. Η λοίμωξη από το Isospora φαίνεται να περιορίζει την αντανάκλαση της υπεριώδους ακτινοβολίας από την κόκκινη μάσκα των θηλυκών.


Μάσκες που βασίζονται σε καροτενοειδή στο Carduelis Carduelis αντανακλούν διαφορετικές πληροφορίες σε αρσενικά και θηλυκά 



_Carotenoid-Based Masks in the European Goldfinch Carduelis carduelis Reflect Different Information in Males and Females_ https://www.researchgate.net/publica...es_and_Females

----------


## kostas salonika

> οπως ειχαμε δει καποτε στο αρθρο για το βαψιμο της μασκας (συντομα ετοιμαζω φρεσκαρισμενη εκδοση )  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow component of the mask showed less intensity in
> females infected with Haemoproteus blood parasites. The total leukocyte
> count was inversely correlated to the yellow component of the mask in
> ...


Και εγώ κάπως ετσυ ήθελα να το πω.... :Happy: 


ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ         
ΛΑΣΥΚ L133
Carduelis Balcanika

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα το ειπες !  υπαρχει και ο δικος μας λογος για να ειναι απλος (και ετσι πρεπει ) για οποιον δεχεται κατι χωρις αποδειξεις και δεν μπορει τα βαρια κειμενα  , υπαρχουν και τα επισημα link και τα επισημα κειμενα για οποιον θελει το κατι παραπανω ειτε για να μαθει ειτε γιατι αμφισβητει

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα τους εβαλα ανθισμενο βασιλικο
Δεν πηγαιναν κοντα συην αρχη





Μετα απο 5-10 λεπτα ομως




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ειχα 2 μερες να τους βαλω οποτε εχουμε,το καινουργιο μελος τς οικογενεας απο οτι ειδα του αλλαζει τα φωτα και η κιουρια,θα αρχισω να τους βαζω μηλο σιγα σιγα,ειδικα συους καρποντακους το αγαπανε πιστευω οπως βλεπω και σε αρκετα βιντεο



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Βαλαμε και σπανακι δεν τους αρεσει καθολου :Ρ




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

με το << :Ρ >> 

να μην εμφανιζεται σαν εικονιδιο , στην αρχη πηρα στα σοβαρα οτι εγραψες και λεω πως ειναι δυνατον ; αν δεν τα ειχες δωσει χορταρικα ξανα ισως δισταζαν στην αρχη αλλα μετα θα το ταραζανε .. πως γινεται λεω; βλεπω το βιντεο και μετα καταλαβα οτι εκανες πλακα χαχα


 και λουτεινη και 8 apo carotenal ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν ειχα βαλει βιντεο με την Ντακαινα να τρωει σπανακι οποτε το χρωσταγα
Νωντα μαλλον ηταν αντιγραφη το "κελαηδμα" αλλα θα δειξει
Εβγαλα λαθος βιντεο.... 



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Αυτό το κελάηδημα από την Ντάκαινα (τι όνομα είναι αυτό???) θυμίζει θηλυκά καναρίνια όταν πλησιάζεις το κλουβί τους... Υπομονή Δημήτρη...

----------


## IscarioTis

Ειναι το θυληκο του Ντακου :Ρ
Και μενα αυτο μου θυμιζει αλλα λεει πολυ ομως

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα βλεπετε κατι που δεν βλεπω εγω?



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Την είδες φουσκωμένη;

----------


## IscarioTis

Οχι δεν την ειδα φουσκωμενη να καθεται συνεχεια απλα παρατηρησα ουι κθεται το μεσημερι μερικες φορες για λιγο τιποτα αλλο και ειπα καλυτερα να την πιασω αμα ειναι κατι να το προλαβω
Αλλα ειναι κινητοκοτστη τρωει κανονικα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν δεις γενικα να εχει μια σταση με περισσοτερο ανορθωμενο πτερωμα  ή ασταθεια ή κατι σαν απαθεια , τοτε να ανησυχησεις .Τωρα *οσο φαινεται* στην κοιλια , δεν δειχνει κατι

----------


## IscarioTis

ναι το ξερω Κ.Δημητρη απλα ενα τσεκαρισμα ηθελα να κανω  :Big Grin:

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπανακι πριν αλλξω τροφη σημερα ειναι οτι πρεπει με τον καιρο :Ρ



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Τους εβαλα παρα πολυ μπορω να πω αλλα ας φανε οσο θελουν και το πεταω το υπολοιπο



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Επειδη την επιασα για 2 μερςς σχεδον να σηκωνει το αριστερο ποδι της.
Εγω δεν βλεπω κατι για πειτε την γνωμη σας,μηπως ακαρεα στην αρχη?

Η κοιλια τς κοπελιας



https://youtu.be/6TsBe8hQ1gA

Και τα ποδια της





Ουτε τα ποδια της βλεπω να εχουν κατι απο κατω
Να πω οτι δεν ειναι φουσκωμενη ουτε κατι αλλο απλα σηκωνει το ποδι της 
Και μπανιο κανει καθε πρωι τρωει κανονικα 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gtsaka

Δημητρη,και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα ακριβως εχω με μια καναρα.Σηκωνει το αριστερο της ποδι.Δεν ειναι χτυπημενο ουτε εβγαλε κατι στο ποδι,την ψεκασα προληπτικα για μερες με σπρει,η κοιλια καθαρη.Εχει μονο μια πολυ μικρη αραιωση πτερωματος γυρω απο το ματι,ισως να μη σημαινει κατι αυτο απο μονο του.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν βλεπω τιποτα το ανησυχητικο .Ιδανικη κοιλια , καθολου καρινα , καθαρη πατουσα . Αν οταν το σηκωνει δεν μαζευει τα δαχτυλα σαν να αρπαζει κατι (που δειχνει πονο ) δεν νομιζω να ειναι κατι . Οι παπαγαλοι συχνα το κανουν για ξεκουραση ... Ομως ελεγχεις καθε μερα για τυχον εμφανιση νωχελικοτητας


Γιωργο καλα ειναι να δουμε και την κοιλιτσα του πουλιου , αν 100 % εισαι σιγουρος οτι τα ποδια ειναι οκ  . Εσωτερικα το καλαμι στα ποδια της δειχνει ερυθρο;

----------


## IscarioTis

Οχι δεν το κλεινει καθολου γιατι παω και κοιταω συχνα πλεον δεν τα ενοχλω απλα κοιταω,επισης εκοψα τα νυχια 
Αρα μπορει να το ξεκουραζει
Γιωργο αυτο γυρω απο το ματι να το παρακολουθεις 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να και η κιουρια μας που εχει κανει μπανιο



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

οπως λεει και στο βιντεο Ροκα time σημερα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη λεει : δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο .Μαλλον δεν το εχεις δημοσιο

----------


## IscarioTis

για να δουμε τωρα? 



https://youtu.be/ldjqgb_CGHg

----------


## Soulaki

Εγω Παντως το βλέπω, και στο πρώτο, λινκ.

----------


## jk21

τωρα το βλεπω και γω στο 1ο .ΟΚ !

----------


## IscarioTis

νομιζω οτι ο καρποντακος δεν του αρεσει καθολου το μηλο  ::

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν ξερω για ολους τους υπολοιπους αλλα εγω σημερα εβαλα πρωτη φορα Στελλαρια,Αντε με το καλο ολοι καλο Χειμωνα και ΟΧΙ απωλειες σε κανεναν ας ελπισουμε

----------


## IscarioTis

κωστα με τα σπορακια δεν βλεπω προκοπη θα τους τα βαλω σκετα να δω αλλιως θα τα κραταω να στα δινω

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα για σενα πηγαινε το θεμα με τα σπορακια τωρα πως εγραψα κωστα δεν ξερω μην με ρωτησεις.εχω πετυχει τον Ρινο να κυνηγαει την Ρινα απο τωρα ?λιγο νωρις δεν ειναι?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Με τέτοια που τον ταΐζεις... Σαν να παίρνει Βιάγκρα είναι! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ειχε πρασσιναδες
Στελλαρια-φυλλο απο ζωχο
Και αυγοτροφη



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αφου ετοιμασα την αυγοτροφη την εβαλα ψυγειο σημερα εβαλα στο μπλεντερ στα 200γρ αυγοτροφης ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου κουκουναρι ψχα απο ηλιοσπορο αφου τα χτυπησα 2-3 φορες τα εβαλα σε αυγοθηκες τους εβαλα επιπλεον σπορους απο κινοα ,παπαρουνα,περιλλα,μπελα ντι νοτε,λιναροσπορο ολοκληρο,μαρουλοσπορο και αλλα 2 που δεν θυμαμαι 
Τους εβαλα 10 το πρωι και τωρα αυτο ειναι το αποτελεσμα

----------


## jk21

Οι μασκες πανε μια χαρα !!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Και λιγο μαρουλακιον απο του χουριο βεβαια επρεπε να πεταξω το μισο σχεδον γιατι ηταν φαγωμενο αλλα ολα καλα




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα τι λες θα τους αρεσει ή ειναι πολυ χοντρο το ξυλο για βαση?
Θελει τριψιμο και περασμα απο φουρνο για να ειμαι σιγουρος



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Ομορφα και νοικοκυρεμένα, τα εχεις.Και μαρουλάκι, από χωριό.Τι άλλο, πια?

----------


## MacGyver

Δοκιμή και σφάλμα. Τα πουλακια θα αποφασίσουν αν τους αρέσει. Στα δικα μου τους εχω βάλει χοντρό ξύλο ελιάς με ατσαλοσυρμα και το λατρεύουν. Θα σου στείλω φωτογραφία.

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι πολύ καλές γιατί τις έβγαλα με τα κλουβιά κρεμασμένα. Στη μια περίπτωση έχω καβίλια 10άρα με ατσαλόσυρμα και στην άλλη χοντρό κλαδί ελιάς, χωρίς κάποια επεξεργασία. Πρόσφατα τους έφτιαξα και κλαδάκια με καβίλια 8άρα και μερικά κομμάτια (περίπου 10 cm) που έμειναν θα φτιάξω και άλλες κούνιες

.

----------


## jk21

Και τα λεπτα και τα χοντρα κλαδια τους κανουν  . Ποικιλια πιστευω ειναι το καλυτερο  .Αν δεν παρατηρεις να γλυστραει στη χοντρη Νωντα , μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα παιδια να ρωτησω ειχε κανενας με το σεισμο το πρωι τιποτα θεματα με τα πτηνα σας?

Το πρωι που ξυπνησα πηγα να τους αλλαξω νερο οπως καθε πρωι,τους εβαλα το καινουργιο αλλα μπανιο δεν
Τους ειπα καλημερα  αλλα παλι τιποτα και λεω κατι τρεχει δεν παιζει στην αρχη ειδα στον πατο το αιμα,αφου κοιταζα το κλουβι για 10 λεπτα μηπως δω τιποτα αλλα μπα,μετα απο 2ωρες βγαινω να τους βαλω αυγο και παει το ματι μου σε αυτα












Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Στον αρσενικο λειπει λιγο απο την αριστερη φτερουγα και απο την τσουπα λειπει λιγο απο την δεξια,τι στον διακο εγινε?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτο ειναι πριν παρω ειδηση τι εγινε



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη οπως τα ειπαμε και στο τηλ , κατα 99.9 % λογικα ειναι απο το σεισμο χθες βραδυ 

Δυστυχως υπηρξαν και χειροτερα 


*Πρώτη απώλεια για το 2018 και τελευταία ελπίζω*Σε σενα φαινεται στο βιντεο πως εχει κυριως το ενα στρεσσαρισθει . Καθαρισε τον τραυματισμο οπως σου ειπα στο τηλ με οξυζενε και βαλε στο νερο cosumix για λιγες μερες ειτε σαν προφυλαξη για επιμολυνση ειτε για τυχον ανεπιθυμητες συνεπειες απ το στρες 

Αν εχεις στο ιδιο νερο βαλε και λιγο almora plus 


Kαλα ειναι αν δεις το πουλακι να φουσκωνει περισσοτερο , να το δεις και στην κοιλια οταν το πιασεις

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι αμε θα το κανω και αυτο αν και δεν ηθελα να τα πιασω 
Τους εβαλα και consumix
Δεν εχει αμα εχω αλμορα θα παω να παρω
Δουλευω απογευμα οποτε θα τα εχω υπο παρακολουθησ
Το πρωτο ειναι απο το αρσενικο 



Η δευτερη απο την τσουπα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν δειχνει να λειπει σημαντικο μερος φτερωματος αλλα καταπονημενα τα εξωτερικα 

ο τραυματισμος στο σημειο που ενωνονται με το κορμι εχει σημασια να μην ανοιξει ξανα 

almora μονο αν καποιο παραμενει εξασθενημενο αλλιως δεν χρειαζεται .Το ενα ομως δεν εδειχνε καλα


για ελεγχο σου ειπα , γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως πρεπει να καθαρισεις το τραυμα με οξυζενε και θα το πιασεις


Σε εσωτερικο χωρο !!!!

----------


## amastro

Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι είχαν χάσει φτερά σε προηγούμενο περιστατικό.
Χθες βράδυ θα πιάστηκε κάποιο ματόφτερο και έγινε η σπλατεριά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ξεχασα να ανεβασω την κοιλια του κυριου



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το εχει το συκωτακι του λιγο ερεθισμενο ...

Βεβαια δειχνει να εχει λιπος !!!   

Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι μια διαγωνια σκια στο λιπος ... μην ειναι εντερο εσωτερικα


Το cosumix οσο σου ειπα στα 50 ml σε καλυπτει απο ανεβασμα κοκκιδιων (σε εναρξη ) και για μικροβιο απο τον τραυματισμο (αλλα και γενικα ειναι καλη αντιβιωση )  . Αν δεν διατηρηθει το ενα που ηταν φουσκωμενο , στην ιδια κατασταση και τις επομενες μερες , θα το δουμε μετα απο 6 μερες απο κατω , να μην το στρεσσαρεις .Αν ομως διατηρηθει ετσι εως αυριο βραδυ , τοτε μεθαυριο πρωι να το δουμε ξανα .Εννοειται και αν δειξει μεγαλυτερη αποτομη επιδεινωση .Προς το παρον  ειναι λογικο μετα το σοκ του τραυματισμου

----------


## IscarioTis

Κ.Ανδρεα αν τα ειχανε χασει πιο πριν θα το ειχα παρει ειδηση, θελω να πιστευω δηλαδη
Το ψιλοφουσκωμενο στο βιντεο ηταν ο αρσενικος

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Κεριά και λιβάνια.






Από το μήκος των οδηγών, φαίνεται ότι τα έχουν "ρίξει" αρκετό καιρό πριν και τώρα μεγαλώνουν ξανά.
Πιθανότατα σε κάποιο παρόμοιο περιστατικό. 
Μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές. Μετά από 2-3 μέρες τα πουλάκια είχαν πάρει τα ίσια τους.

----------


## NickKo

Στη πρωτη φωτο δε φαινεται καλα, και ισως ειναι προσφατο αν στις ακρες εχει αναμαλιασμενο φτερωμα σαν να το χει γδαρει ...

Παντως στη δευτερη φωτο εχει δικιο ο κυριος Ανδρεας ... 
 χαχα ( δεν εχει κυριος και τετοια εδω θα σε παρουν με κλωτσιες Δημητρη .. ολοι ειμαστε ευγενικες ψυχες καταβαθος και αξιες σεβασμου οποτε αυτα ειναι περιττα απ οτι εχω καταλαβει)

Τωρα για το εντερακι πεταγεται λιγο τι ειναι αληθεια κ γω το βλεπω κ ολοι αλλα δν νομιζω να ειναι κατι .. προσεχε το λιγες μερες αν θες πριν του δωσεις κατι για το οτιδηποτε δινοντας του τα μεγιστα σε προσοχη ..

HelloWorld

----------


## amastro

> ...
> 
> Παντως στη δευτερη φωτο εχει δικιο ο κυριος Ανδρεας ... 
>  χαχα ( δεν εχει κυριος και τετοια εδω θα σε παρουν με κλωτσιες Δημητρη .. ολοι ειμαστε ευγενικες ψυχες καταβαθος και αξιες σεβασμου οποτε αυτα ειναι περιττα απ οτι εχω καταλαβει)
> 
> ...


Τον κυνηγάω πολύ καιρό τον μπαγάσα να κόψει τον πληθυντικό αλλά μάταια.

----------


## jk21

Απαντα του λες και << ειστε πολλοι >>  . Πιανει  ::

----------


## IscarioTis

ΚΚΚΚΚΚΚ.Ανδρεα θα με κυνηγατε πολυ καιρο ακομα :Ρ
Εχετε δικιο το ειδα και εγω με τα φτερα.....
Νικο οταν εβγαζα την φωτο το ηξερα κατι γινεται αλλα ακομα μαθαινω και θα μαθαινω πολυ καιρο ακομα
ΚΚΚΚΚΚΚ.Δημητρη μα πολλοι ειμαστε στο φορουμ :Ρ
Ναι οντως εχει λιγο λιπος να του κανω διαιτα λετε :Ρ:Ρ

Απο οτι βλεπω παντως ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα,
Χτες τους μιλαγα και ουτε να με κοιταξουν που λενε,σημερα κατι γινεται

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Και χωρις το φορουμ μονος σου αν ασχολεισαι μεσω παρατηρησης και ψαξιματος θα τα καταλαβαινες-μαθαινες στη πορεια .... 
Απλα το θεμα ειναι οτι με το φορουμ μπορεις να τα καταλαβεις να τα ψαξεις μια ωρα αρχιτερα .... οχι μια ωρα βασικα αλλα χρονια ..... μακαρι να το χα βρει νωριτερα το φορουμ ..
Το κυριος (καταρχας ξεχωριζει αυτον π λες κυριο απο αυτον π δε λες κ εδω μεσα δν ισχυει καποιος τετοιος διαχωρισμος εκτος αν τους θεωρεις ολους μεγαλους σε ηλικια .. χαχαχα προσεχε .. ειναι επικινδυνες λεξεις αυτες)  ..... 
φαντασου κανω μαθηματα σε κατι παιδια 5 χρονια μικροτερα και με φωναζαν κυριο Νικο στις αρχες.... φαγαν τις απειλες τους και δεν το ξανακαναν ..

HelloWorld

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα 
Το σκεφτομαι μερες τωρα
Στην γλαστρα μου εχω στελλαρια αλλα μερικη ειναι ψιλοξεραμενη καπως ετσι
Εσεις τους βαζετε και τα ξεραμενα ?
Εγω διαλεγω τσ πρασσινα μονο τα υπολοιπα τα πεταω
Να πω οτι ακομα για 3 μερες δεν θα τους βαλω πρασσιναδα γιατι δινω φαρμακο
Απλα θελω γνωμες



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Κατι αρχιζει και κανει ο μικρος σιγα σιγα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Λοιπον σημερα ειναι η τελευταια μερα με το φαρμακο 
Θελετε αυριο να πιασω τον αρσενικο και να βαλω φωτογραφια?
Επισης ποτε μπορω να τους αρχισω πρασσιναδα παλι να περιμενω 1 μερα? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ναι να τους βαλεις αρκει πρωτα να δουμε οτι ολα ειναι οκ στη φωτο  .Αν ειναι , μπορεις μετα να το κανεις αμεσα

Στελλαρια βαζε τα πρασινα μερη .Θα τα διαλεγουν ετσι κι αλλιως τα ιδια τα πουλια αλλα καλυτερα να εχουν μπροστα τους κατι ελκυστικο και οχι κατι που ισως τους δημιουργησει επιφυλαξη

----------


## IscarioTis

Ενταξει θα βαλω αυριο φωτογραφια 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Οριστε η κοιλια του αρχοντα














Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει χασει το λιπακι του 

εχει λιγο συκωτακι εμφανες οπως την αλλη φορα αλλα μαλλον ειναι απο διατροφη και οχι απο κοκκιδια ή μικροβιο , γιατι θα ειχε σιγουρα χασει βαρος 

Δωσε αλλες 2 μερες και σταματησε μετα

----------


## IscarioTis

μαλιστα ενταξει

να του αλλαξω τροφη ?

----------


## jk21

αν ξερεις καποιον που ψωνιζει την  ιδια εταιρια με εσενα , ριξτε μια ματια σε κοιλιες δικων του πουλιων  και βλεπουμε 

Θα ηταν χρησιμο να συγκρινες επισης με το αλλο δικο σου πουλακι 

Μου κανει εντυπωση που για καρδερινα εχει καταφερει και κανει λιπακι ... αυτον δεν θα ηταν αρνητικο για χειμωνα αν δεν ειχε ηπιο θεμα και με το συκωτι .Ομως δεν ειναι η πρωτη και τελευταια καρδερινα που δειχνει υγειεστατη σαν συμπεριφορα και αν κοιταξει καποιος απ κατω , δεν εχει καθαρο συκωτι .Ευαισθητα πουλια ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Θα πιασω την τσουπα αυριο να δουμεν

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να τη και η τσουπα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει το λιπος του αρσενικου , εχει ενα ερεθισμο του συκωτιου ψηλα αλλα οχι κατι σπανιο σε καρδερινες 

Το οτι το δεν μου αρεσει σαν συσταση το μιγμα που εδινες  ειναι δεδομενο , ομως οταν το ενα εχει θεμα και το αλλο δεν εχει σοβαρο , τοτε μπορω να της ριξω ευθυνες (αποκλειστικες ή μη ) αν ειχες παρατηρησει οτι ενα πουλι τον ετρωγε αρκετα και το αλλο οχι .Ευτυχως δεν ειχες αρκετη ποσοτητα  .Ας δουμε πως θα παει και με το νεο μιγμα στην πορεια , τοσο το ενα οσο και το αλλο

*Τροφη για Ιθαγενη*


ειναι δεδομενο , οταν εινα φουλ στην ελαιοκραμβη (rape seed ή μαυρο ρουπσεν οπως το μαθανε πολλοι στην Ελλαδα ασχετα αν το rubsen και οχι rupsen οπως το λεμε , ειναι αλλος σπορος , συγγενης της ελαιοκραμβης δηλαδη οχι brassica napus αλλα brassica rapa (γογγυλοσπορος ) , με παρομοιες ιδιοτητες βεβαια , απλα στο καπως πιο ηπιο .... Βεβαια σιγα μην ξερουν στην αλυσιδα που ειπες τους σπορους ... ελαιοκραμβη γραφει συσταση αν το κοιταξεις ... δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ξερουν και τη σχεση ...

----------


## IscarioTis

καλησπερα 

πηρα το μιγμα που μου ειπε ο Δημητρης

400γρ κεχρι μου ειχε ο Δημητρης αλλα πηρα 1 κιλο κεχρι
500γρ κανναβουρι
ηλιοσπορο(υβριδιο) οπως το λενε αντι για 200γρ πηρα 300γρ
νιζερ αντι για 200γρ πηρα 250γρ
καφε περιλλα αντι για 200γρ πηρα 280γρ
Κια 210γρ
σουσαμι αντι για 100γρ- 230γρ
λιναρι καφε αντι για 100γρ-150γρ
καμελινα 120γρ

τα πιο πολλα τα πηρα οπως ηταν δεν μου εβαλαν γιαυτο ειναι και παραπανω,επειδη ειδα οτι ψιλοτσινισαν

----------


## jk21

:: 

εχω λογο που γελαω .... οχι με σενα 

αν δεν τα εχεις μπλεξει ακομα μεταξυ τους , απλα ασε  καμμια 400αρια γρ κεχρι για την  αλλη παρτιδα που θα φτιαξεις , για να μην χρειαστεις τοτε .Αν οχι δεν πειραζει απλα θα μενει και μπορεις (επειδη θα εχεις βαλει αρκετο ) να το ξεχωριζεις και να βαζεις νεο μιγμα αντι να προσθετεις  πανω στο κεχρι (που κανονικα πρεπει να κανουμε αν εχουμε μιγμα με οκ ποσοστα ) 

Τα αλλα με τετοιο καιρο με κρυο  ,  οκ ειναι για την εποχη να ειναι λιγο εξτρα οι λιπαροι .Ετσι κι αλλιως σου λεω να αφησεις και 200 κεχρι επιπλεον

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτα τα ολιγα
Οχι δεν τα εχω αναμιξ ακομα
Γνωριζει κανεις την τελευταια φωτογραφια τον ηλιοσπορο τον ειχα ξεχασει στον καταψηκτη καμια βδομαδα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αγκαθι Μαριας ειναι το τελευταιο .Αν δεν μπορεις να το σπασεις και δεν στο τρωνε , θα στο τριψω καποια στιγμη με το multi μου 

Αν εχεις ζυγαρια , τοτε μπορεις να κανεις και το κανονικο μιγμα που σου ειχα πει

----------


## IscarioTis

Θα φτιαξω το μιγμα αυριο και θα ανεβασω φωτοφραφια 
Θα δοκιμασω να το δωσω ετσι να δω αλλιως βλεπουμεν

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Οριστε το μιγμα







Αυτη που καθεται και κοιταω καπως το μιγμα ειναι η Ρινα







Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν φαγανε τελικα;

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτη η φωτογραφια ειναι πριν το δωσω :Ρ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αυτα δεξια ειναι παπαρουνα μαλλον και γρασιδι (σιγουρα αυτο )  . Δεν σου τα χα αναφερει αλλα δεν πειραζει 

το γρασιδι αν θες δωστο ξεχωρα να δεις αν το τρωνε ή το βρισκεις σαν αθικτο 

η παπαρουνα ειναι θρεπτικη αλλα με μετρο .Ποτε ποτε σε ξεχωρη αυγοθηκη  ...

----------


## IscarioTis

Παπαρουνα, μπελα ντι νοτε, γρασιδι και κια τους εβαζα ανα 2 μερες οποτε τοτε τωρα - το κια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα τελιωσε το φαρμακο μετα απο 8 μερες ,και ειχαμε μπανακι



Αφου τελιωσε ο αντρας αλλαξα νερο εκανε και η τσουπα,ξαναλλαξα νερο, πηρα τις τροφες μεχρι να ψιλοστεγνωσουν ,κατι κανανε





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αν φυσηξεις θα μπορουμε να δουμε τι τελικα εμεινε .Παντως φαγανε αρκετη ποσοτητα γιατι δεν ειχες βαλει λιγο

----------


## IscarioTis

σημερα ειχε καθαριοτητα,παντως φαγανε αρκετη αν και ειχα δει την Ρινα να την κοιταει καπως

----------


## IscarioTis

Και το προγραμμα μας ειναι



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Πηγα να φτιαξω αλλα τελικα δεν ειχα αρκετη βρωμη οποτε 
Εβρασα 1 αυγο 15 λεπτα περιπου 55γρ
Αφου το αφησα να κρυωσξ 
Εβγαλα το τσοφλι το εβαλα σε ποτηρι μικρο και το εκανα εκανα κοματακια με πιρουνι
Δεν εβαλα το τσοφλι να δω πως θα παει και στο επομενο
Μετα εβαλα 
Λιγο πιο πανω απο την απο την μυτη του κουταλιου 

Σουμακ
Κουρκουμα 
Παπρικα 
Και λιγη τριμμενη ριγανη(αποξηραμενη)δεν εχω ακομα φρεσκια
Προσπαθησα να βαλω πελτε αλλα τον εχω ανοιχτο πανω απο 3 μερες και ψιλοφοβηθηκα










Ο καρποντακος πηγε αμεσως 
το ζευγαρακι φυσικα ακομα δεν εχει παει

Για πειτε γνωμες


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ο πελτες κρατα για καιρο στο ψυγειο με ελαχιστο λαδακι να καλυπτει την επιφανεια (για εβδομαδες ) .Ακομα και ετσι , ακομα και να πιασει μουχλα , βγαζεις 1 ποντο απο την επιφανεια για ασφαλεια , τον πετας και απ κατω ειναι οκ .Αρκει να ειναι στο ψυγειο

Θελει λιγο πιο τριμμενο το ασπραδι και καλα ειναι να εχει λιγη τριμμενη βρωμη ή φρυγανια αλλα αυτη ειναι απλα προσωπικη εκτιμηση .Αλλα μελη μπορει να εχουν δωσει κατι αντιστοιχο σε παρομοια μορφη και χωρις βαση δημητριακων και να ειναι οκ απο αποδοχη  ή και τα πουλια σου τελικα να εχουν πολυ διαφορετικη γνωμη απ μενα χαχαχα .Θρεπτικα ουτε συζητηση .. οκ ειναι

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα 
Την εβαλα περιπου 11 και την εβγαλα 4:30 κατι κανανε για πρωτη μερα,βεβαια δεν ειναι σαν τις αλλες αυγοτροφες που εχουμε για τις καρδερινες





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δοκιμασε το ιδιο , χωρις μπαχαρικα αλλα με ριγανη και πιο λιωμενο το ασπραδι 

Αν εχει αποδοχη , βαζεις σιγα σιγα ελαχιστο απ το καθενα (οχι σημαντικη ποσοτητα ) ενα ενα οχι ολα μαζι τα μπαχαρικα , να δεις ποτε θα δειξουν μη αποδοχη

----------


## IscarioTis

Νομιζα οτι ειχα βαλει τις φωτογραφιες και εδω με το καινουργιο μιγμα...





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυριο θα δουμε αν θα τους αρεσει ή οχι
Εβαλα περιπου 50γρ πατε αυγοτροφης
1 κ.γ φρυγανια τριμ
Στην μυτη του κουταλιου σουμακ
Και 1 κοφτη του γλυκου ριγανη



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δοκιμασε καποιες μερες παρομοιο μιγμα με αλλο κεχρι . Να δεις αν το αφηνουν επειδη θελουν απλα λιπαρους ή δεν τους αρεσει . Δεν εχεις παρα πολλους σπορους και ισως να ισχυει το δευτερο

----------


## IscarioTis

Σπανακι




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα εφτιαξα λιγο μιγμα να δουμε με το κεχρι τι γινεται
Αλλα αυτο που μου φερε ο Κ.Δημητρης εχει διαφορετικο χρωμα με αυτο που ειχα παρει εγω,πολυ πιο σκουρο
Αριστερα το μιγμα με το καινουργιο  κεχρι και το κανναβουρι
Δεξια το παλιο μιγμα που ειχα φτιαξει 




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το κανναβουρι ειναι της versele  , το κεχρι  της donald . Πριν καποιο διαστημα ειχα παρει και γω και ειχε σχετικα καλη φυτρικοτητα και το ειχα παρουσιασει σε σχετικο θεμα .


Δημητρη την επομενη φορα μην παρεις αποφλοιωμενο σουσαμι που βλεπω . Αν δεν βρισκεις αναποφλοιωτο , να κρατας το αποφλοιωμενο σε κλειστο δροσερο δοχειο ή στο ψυγειο ακομα καλυτερα και να βαζεις σε ξεχωρη καθαρη ταιστρα λιγη ποσοτητα και οχι να ερχεται σε επαφη με αλλους σπορους με τσοφλιο .Δεν πειραζει τωρα αλλα αν το μιγμα σου δεν ειναι πολυ , αν γινεται , μεχρι να τελειωσει η παρτιδα που εχει σουσαμι , να το κρατας στο ψυγειο για να κρατηθει φρεσκο

----------


## IscarioTis

Και το ειδα βραδυ που δεν μπορω να βαλω χερι στο κλουβι....
Να μου το λετε με λιγο πιο ηρεμο τροπο
Προετοιμαστρ λιγο το εδαφος πρωτα
Ενταξει λοιπον αρα η τροφη στο ψυγειο
Η τροφη ειναι 2 κλα ,που ειχαμε φτιαξει και εχει μεσα 100γρ σουσαμι που μου ειχατε πει
Να την πεταξω να ειμαστε ησυχ?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν σε μαλωσα βρε   ::   που τον ειδες τον αγριο τροπο; πως αλλιως να το λεγα; 

Όχι δεν θα την πεταξεις . Απλα στην επομενη παρτιδα θα είναι με φλοιο . Απλα να την εχεις σε δοχειο οσο θα μειωνετε και μικροτερο αν γινεται , για να μην εχει πολύ αερα εκτος σπορων και κρατα την στο ψυγειο αν είναι εφικτο

----------


## IscarioTis

Αχχαχαχα για πλακα το ειπα :Ρ
Αλλα αγχωθηκα μην λεω ψεματα 
Αμα την χωρξσω σε σακουλες φαγητου και την εχω στο ψυγειο μεχρι να τελιωσει?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα θα είναι

----------


## IscarioTis

Μετα απο 2 μερες
Αρα να υποθεσω οτι θελουν λιπαρους σπορους





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Bαλε για τεστ μιας μερας μονο , 3 κουταλια του γλυκου απο το μιγμα σε καθαρη ταιστρα και δες τι εχουν αφησει 24 ωρες μετα  .Οχι παραπανω . Για το τεστ .Για μονιμα ειτε πρεπει να βαζεις τοσο και να συμπληρωνεις αν χρειαζεται καθε μερα (να εχεις το νου σου ) ειτε καπως παραπανω αλλα οχι μεγαλη ποσοτητα .Σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα (αρα με λιπαρους να τους χορταινουν για μια μερα μονο αυτοι ) μονο τους λιπαρους θα τρωνε

----------


## IscarioTis

Θα το κανω αυριο κιολας

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Εαν βαλει 3 κουταλακια θα μεινει στην ταΐστρα εναμισι κουταλακι  κεχρι.

----------


## jk21

πιθανον Γιαννη αν και τρωνε πανω απο 1 κουταλι την ημερα σπορους τωρα το χειμωνα , ομως δεν μπορω να το διακινδυνεψω σε ξενα πουλια να μεινουν μονο με κεχρι (αν βαλει λιγοτερο ) που ισως δεν το τρωνε πεισματικα και κοιμηθουν με αδειο στομαχι . Αν ο Δημητρης μπορει να ειναι μεσα στην ημερα αρκετες ωρες σπιτι , ωστε να παρατηρησει τι θα κανουν (αν βαλει μονο 2 κουταλια του γλυκου ) οταν η ταιστρα θα μεινει μονο με κεχρι , τοτε οκ .Αν περασει μια δυο ωρες και δεν το πειραζουν ας προσθεσει μισο επιπλεον κουταλι πληρες μιγμα αρχικα και βλεπει .Αν ομως το φανε οκ

----------


## IscarioTis

Την παρασκευη μπορω να το κανω αυτο
2 ωρες μονο κεχρι δεν ειναι παρακινδυνευμενο?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν εχουν θεμα να μεινουν χωρις να τρωνε 2 ωρες   . Αν και μπορει να φανε και αυτο θελουμε να δουμε .Αν τρωνε και κεχρι απλα δεν το προτιμουνε οταν εχουν φουλ λιπαρους σε επαρκεια ... προβλημα ειναι να μην πανε για υπνο νηστικες

----------


## IscarioTis

Τους εβαλα κεχρι και μετα απο 2 ωρες
Καθομουνα εξω τα εβλεπα πηγαιναν επαιρναν ενα σπορι και αυτο







Μετα εβαλα 1 κ.γ μιγμα






Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Aν και πιστευω δεν θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα και στο κανονικο μιγμα , αυτο που σου προτεινα να δοκιμασεις ειναι κανονικο μιγμα και απλα να μην προσθεσεις για διωρο αλλη τροφη αν μεινει το κεχρι .Σε εκεινο το μιγμα , αν το κεχρι ειναι ας πουμε 20 % στα 2 κουταλια του γλυκου που θα βαλεις , δεν ειναι ουτε το μισο κουταλι , ενω αλλιως ισως αντιδρασουν ακομα και προς αυτο οταν ειναι σε ταιστρα με αλλους επιθυμητους σπορους και αλλιω βαζοντας μια << ξενη >> ταιστρα για αυτα 

Παντως την ιδια εικονα , θα ειχε ενδιαφερον να βλεπαμε σε πολλες εκτροφες και ειδικα εκεινες στις οποιες οι εκτροφεις στηριζουν την ιδεα του κυριως αμυλουχου μιγματος για καρδερινες ...

----------


## NickKo

Εμενα τρωνε κεχρι να πω την αληθεια οταν δν εχουν και αλλη επιλογη (εχουν φαει ολους του λιπαρους) και εχω παρατηρησει οτι το προτιμουν γ καποιο λογο οταν τους δινω αυγο βρασμενο σκετο με το τσοφλι (οχι αυγοτροφη) ή οταν γνκ κανει καλη μερα (και παλι ολο το κεχρι δν το τρωνε αλλα τρωνε μπολικο) πρεπει να εχω κ φωτο .. γτ μ χε κανει εντυπωση κ εβγαλα .. αυριο θ κοιταξω

HelloWorld

----------


## jk21

Πως φαινεται οτι 


ο Νικος ειναι παρατηρητικος 

ο Νικος λεει την αληθεια 



Πραγματι μονο εξαιρεσεις θα δεις σε καρδερινες , να εχουν και λιπαρους και κεχρι και να προτιμησουν πρωτα το κεχρι 

Πραγματι οταν ο καιρος ειναι καλος , αρα λιγοτερες οι θερμιδικες αναγκες για να ζεσταθουν , απο ενστικτο δεν πλακωνονται στους λιπαρους σπορους και τρωνε καπως και απο αυτο 

Πραγματι οταν τους δινεις φουλ πρωτεινη και λιπαρα (αυγο σκετο με τον κροκο μεσα ) με ελαχιστους υδατανθρακες , λογικο ειναι να ψαχνουν και αυτους οχι στο αλευρι  ( ποιο αλευρι δηλαδη .. στα ανακυκλωσιμα bakery products το βρισκουν ) των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων  ή των φτιαχτων αλλα στους σπορους

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ηταν μερα λαικης οποτε
Πιπερια Day today

Θα το κανω παντως αυτο με την τροφη



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ηταν μερα για σκουπισμα σφουγγαρισμα για τα πουλια
Στελλαρια-Ζοχος




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν χρειαζεται να πω πιο ειναι το φυτο αυτο 



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εμ, χρειάζεται, χρειάζεται... Είμαστε κι εμείς που μείναμε ανεξεταστέοι στη βοτανολογία... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το αγαπημενο του ειναι Νικο  ..

----------


## ndlns

> το αγαπημενο του ειναι Νικο  ..


Βλέπω να παίρνω τη βοήθεια του κοινού... Κουίζ το κάναμε... Ταραξάκος είναι; Εμένα ρίγανη μου θυμίζει... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ενα ειναι το φυτο που αρεσει σε ολα τα πουλια
Στελλαρια ειναι Νικο
Ριγανη δεν εχω ακομα που να εχει σπορο-ανθος πιστευω σε 1-2 μηνες θα ειναι ετοιμη
Θες να σου φερω στελλαρια να βαλεις?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Aσε την στελλαρια και δωσε τσουκνιδες που ειναι στα φορτε της τετοια εποχη

----------


## IscarioTis

Και η στελλαρια στην εποχη της ειναι
Εχω τοσες γλαστρες με στελλαρια, που Πρεπει να τελιωνει, και αμα ξαναβγει θα προσπαθησω να την αποξηρανω για τις φωλιες το καλοκαιρι













Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, φέρε μου αύριο. Στο χωριό είναι γεμάτη η αυλή, εδώ δεν έχω.
Πάντως, όσο έβαζα στο καναρίνι τα Χριστούγεννα, το εξαφάνιζε! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σπανακι και στελλαρια




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Τα λενε τα 2 τους




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αν και μου πηρε 45 λρπτα να το φτιαξω και να το γραψω γιατι με αριστερο ειμαι κουλος
Εβαλα λιγο πελτε να δω 






Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πελτε , σουμακ .... γευση εντονη ! Μακαρι να την αποδεχτουν σε τοση πυκνοτητα αν και ειμαι λιγο απαισιοδοξος

----------


## IscarioTis

Εβαλα λιγοτερο σουμακ για να βαλω πελτε και βλεπουμεν,αμα δεν τους σρεσει συτο θα παει στα σκουλκακια και φτιαχνω αλλη σιγα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καρποντακος το πανω 
Καρδερινες το κατω
Τους ειχα βαλει ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου,περιμενα οτι οι καρδερινες δεν θα τους αρεσει και τοσο πολυ η αλλαγη αλλα θα δουμε



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ο καρποντακος με εξεπληξε θετικοτατα !!!  Αν εχει τετοια αποδοχη και τρωει και εντος πτεροροιας , θα εχει ενδιαφερον αρκετα η συνεχεια !

----------


## MacGyver

> ο καρποντακος με εξεπληξε θετικοτατα !!!  Αν εχει τετοια αποδοχη και τρωει και εντος πτεροροιας , θα εχει ενδιαφερον αρκετα η συνεχεια !


Δημήτρη, θα δοκιμάσω και εγώ σουμάκ στην αυγοτροφή. Αν πάμε καλά βλέπω ο καρποντάκος σου και τα φανέτα μου του χρόνου να είναι κατακόκκινα!!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Νωντα μακαρι,να δουμε διαφορά στις φωτογραφιες,αν και σκεφτομαι να φτιαχνω 2 διαφορετικες αυγοτροφες 
1 για τα γαρδελια
1 για τον καρποντακο
Σε αυτην εδω την αυγοτροφη δεν εβαλα παπρικα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Στελλαρια και σημερα πριν την κοψω σχεδον ολη για αποξηρανση







Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

καθε μερα αλλαγη αυγοτροφης και μπαχαρικα-βοτανα, και παμε καλα τα τρωνε σχεσον ολα, μην τα θελουμε και ολα δικα μας φυσικα  :Happy: 

Μπλε=αυγοτροφη
Μαυρο=μπαχαρικα-βοτανα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Τσουκνιδα σημερις



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μονος του το καμαρι μου, για λιγο ακομα θελω να ελπιζω





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ετοιμες και οι φωλιεεεες αν και δεν καθεται ακομα η τσουπα αλλα ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο








Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Για καποιο λογο η μια γλαστρα μου εχει γεμισει με στελλαρια και ζοχο, οποτε μην πανε χαμενα







Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Παλι σημερα στελλαρια μαζι με ενα φυλλο ζοχο που βρηκα







Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Νικο ωραιο ποδαρικο εκανες ρε, ευχαριστω και για τα ξυλα, αμα γινει τιποτα να ξερεις οτι θα ξαναρθεις   :Happy:  












Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Και όχι μόνο στα πουλιά... Και στο αβοκάντο! Μακάρι να πάρουν μπρος. 
By the way, είναι πανέμορφα και πεντακάθαρα, φτου φτου σκόρδα! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ειχε Ροκα στο μενου σε ολα τα πουλια, φανηκαν λιγο διστακτικα στην αρχη γιατι ειχα πολυ καιρο να βαλω





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Tasioskis αυτο το πραγμα γινεται συνεχεια,αμα δεν βαλω βαμβακι ή νημα παει και μαδαει απο την φωλια











Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, περισσότερο στο ποστ σου χάρηκα το like του Ευθύμη.... Ξέρω ότι δεν έχει χρόνο, αλλά το πάθος υπάρχει

Εμένα η σεισμόπληκτη θηλυκιά μου μάδησε την ραμμένη τσόχα και την έβαλε στη 2η φωλιά ... Αν θέλουν να φτιάξουν φωλιά δεν σταματάνε με τίποτα. Δώσε και άλλα υλικά εκτός από βαμβάκι

----------


## IscarioTis

χαχαχα και εγω χαρηκα, τωρα που το ειδα.Νημα Νωντα εχω οσο θελει να χαλασει, απλα της βαζω βαμβακι γιατι εχω δει πρωτσ παει στο βαμβακι και μετα παει στα αλλα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

καλημερα στο φορουμ
εμενα συνεχιζει η θηλυκια και κανει τα δικα της, ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι γινεται. οσο νημα και τριχες να βαλω θα παει να παρει το βαμβακι το μαδαει το παει στην φωλια κανει μια γυρα παει στην φωλια το παιρνει το πεταει και παιρνει αλλο, θα δουμε   :Happy:  
αρα ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο, στο μυαλο μου ετσι το χω δηλαδη
Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

καλημερα , παντως εγω ακολουθησα την συμβουλη του macgyver  και τα χωρισα ωστε να μην βλεπονται κιολας, σε 5 μερες που θα ενωσα τυχαια ειδα την θηλυκια να τον καλει για βατεμα, σημερα εχω 4 αυγα με την σωστη διαδικασια, τωρα αν ειναι βατεμενα η οχι δε το γνωριζω.

----------


## IscarioTis

ναι το συζητησαμε οταν ειχαμε παει για καφε με τον Νωντα πριν ερθουν οι υπολοιποι
Δεν το χω κανει ποτε,και δεν νομιζω να το κανω αλλα ποτε μην λες ποτε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν τα χωρισεις και δεις αμεσα να ζητα το ενα το αλλο στο χωρισμα , ενωσε τα ξανα ή την επομενη .Αν οχι εστω και ενα να ειναι αδιαφορο (ειδικα το θηλυκο ) τοτε περιμενε καποιες μερες να το δεις να ζητα και κεινο το ταιρι του . Το αρσενικο δεν  πειραζει να ειναι πυρωμενο και χωρισμενο , αν το θηλυκο ειναι αδιαφορο .Απλα θα κελαηδα περισσοτερο και θα πυρωσει και το θηλυκο .Αν ομως το θηλυκο ειναι αυτο που ζητα τον αρσενικο αμεσα , τοτε εγω τουλαχιστον δεν θα τα αφηνα χωρισμενα .Να δοκιμασεις ομως , αν και πιστευω οτι τοσο στην περιπτωση σου , οσο και στου Τασου , μπορει να βοηθησει τον << επιπλεον ποθο >> μεταξυ τους , ομως τα πουλια δεν ηταν πισω .... τα πουλια γενικα φετος αργησανε να στρωσουν και απλα ηρθε σιγα σιγα ο καιρος

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα το μεσημερι πριν φυγω κατα της 12 ειδα βατεμα, ναι ειμαι ματακιας το παραδεχομαι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα δροσιστηκαν αυτα ! εσυ για μπανακι  ποτε θα πας; χαχα

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλημερα στο φορουμ, δεν νομιζω να γινει αυτο Κ.Δημητρη τις επομενες μερες, σημερα σηκωθηκα απο το κρεββατι,παραμελησα λιγο τα πουλια την Δευτερα ουτε νερο δεν αλλαξα...για να κανουν μπανιο αλλα ολα καλα, δεν τους εδωσα για 1 μερα πρασσιναδα.οποτε σημερα θα βαλω πρωι απογευμα
σημερα ζοχο και γλυστριδα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

παλι ζοχο γλυστριδα μετα απο 3-4 ωρες









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

εχεις ξεχορταριασει ολη την Πετρουπολη!

----------


## IscarioTis

Προσπαθει ο κακομοιρης αλλα τιποτα



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Eγω βλεπω τα πραγματα να πηγαινουν μια χαρα ! 

Σε ποια φωλια πηγαινοερχονται περισσοτερο ; ασε αυτη καλυτερα μονο

----------


## IscarioTis

ο αρσενικος παει στην μεσα και η θηλυκια στην κλασσικη οπως περσι, στην προς τα εξω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο οτι ο αρσενικος δειχνει περισσοτερο πυρωμενος  , ισως να ειναι και πιο δεκτικος σε ... υποχωρησεις 

Βγαλε προσωρινα την προς τα μεσα (αυτη που βλεπουμε δηλαδη να προτιμα και στο βιντεο )  και δες αν δειξει μετα αποδοχη στην εξω . Αν ομως δειχνει και τοτε αντιδραση και αρχιζει να μην αφηνει το θηλυκο να πλησιαζει  , δυσκολα θα την αφησει να κανει το δικο της .Ακομα και να χτισει φωλια αυτη , ισως επεμβη ... αν ομως την αφησει τελικα να κανει χωρις να την πειραξει , δεν νομιζω μετα να πειραξει αυγα ... Ολα αυτα ειναι σκεψεις , οχι κατι σιγουρο 

Ισως σου πουνε γνωμη και αλλα παιδια και βλεπεις και κανεις ... Νομιζω παντως οτι σε αυτη τη φαση και ειδικα αν υπαρχει διαφωνια στην επιλογη , πρεπει η μια φωλια να φυγει

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωραια αυριο θα την βγαλω, και θα κοψω κινηση

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Εγω απο το λιγο που τα ειδα σημερα,αποκομησα την εντυπωση οτι στο "σπιτι" κουμαντο κανει το θηλυκο!

----------


## IscarioTis

Μια χαρα καταλαβες Αντωνη. Παντα τα θηλυκα κανουν κουμαντο  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Επιτελους βαλανε επιλογη να μπορεις να επιλεξεις απο 1-9 φωτογραφιες με την μια
Στο θεμα μας

Σημερα ειχε μηλαρακι το μενου, αφου μου εδωσαν "χαλασμενα" μηλα απο την λαικη επειδη ηταν ψιλομαυρισμενα και δεν τα επαιρναν κλασσικα
Τσακωσα και την τσουπα να  εχει κανει μπανιο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη αφαιρεσες και την μπροστινη φωλια ή δεν φαινεται ;

----------


## Titribit

Ειναι η γωνια ληψης τετοια Δημητρη,φαινεται πολυ λιγο η πλαστικη πρασιναδα της φωλιας αριστερα

----------


## IscarioTis

Οτι ειπε ο Αντωνης κ. Δημητρη αμα κοιταξετε στην πατηθρα αριστερα στην μεση της εικονας θα δειτε να προεξεχουν λιγο τα φυλλα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυτο που οταν παιρνω το κινητο απο τον αρσενικο και μπαινει στο πλανο, προσπαθουσα να μην γελασω και χαλασω το βιντεο
αλλα η κυρια δεν κουνηθηκε καν απο την φωλια




Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Ετοιμάζεται....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ειχε Βασιλικο και καινουργια αυγοτροφη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καντα ολα χαλια, ξερεις εσυ  





Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Να το βαζεις στη θηκη για να δυσκολευεται να βγαζει ποσοτητα μεγαλη .Οταν παρουν μεγαλη , τους πεφτει κατω και μετα το αφηνουν και τελειωνει ευκολα το << παιχνιδι >> τους

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη, βάλε χώρισμα στα πουλιά για 2-3 μέρες να μην βλέπονται... Είναι δοκιμασμένη μέθοδος για να ζευγαρώσουν μετά...

Σήμερα έβγαλα το χώρισμα στο ζευγαράκι που μου είχε δώσει ένσπορα αυγά και ...το έκαναν μπροστά μου στο μισό μέτρο

----------


## ndlns

Είναι η μέθοδος των ζευγαριών σε απόσταση... Μόλις βρεθούν γίνεται... μάχη! Χαχαχα
Στον Νώντα πάντως έχει αποτέλεσμα, δοκίμασέ το κι εσύ να δούμε... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

το σκεφτομαι ακομα Νωντα απο τοτε που το πρωτοεκανες αλλα μου το ειχε πει και ο Νικος και την Δευτερα μου το ειπε και ο Κ. Δημητρης, αλλα δεν θελω να το κανω μην λεω και ψεματα, μου φαινεται καπως να τους το κανω... 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν παθαινουν τιποτα αν ειναι κολλητα με μονο εμποδιο το καγκελο .Θα επικοινωνουν , θα ταιζονται αν θελουν , το μονο που δεν θα μπορουν ειναι να βατευονται .Θα τα ενωσεις συντομα και θα το κανουν και αυτο

----------


## kostas salonika

Τι ακριβός φοβάσαι ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι Κ.Δημητρη θα το κανω αυριο
Κωστα δεν φοβαμαι κατι απλα νιωθω ασχημα να τα βλεπω χωρισμενα για καποιο λογο... 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Και όταν είναι άρρωστα χωρισμένα είναι... :Happy: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

> Ναι Κ.Δημητρη θα το κανω αυριο
> Κωστα δεν φοβαμαι κατι απλα νιωθω ασχημα να τα βλεπω χωρισμενα για καποιο λογο... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δημητρη μου ,εκανα αυτο που μου ειπε ο Νωντας εγω εβαλα και κοντρα πλακε ωστε να εχουν μονο ακουστικη επαφη ,μετα απο 4-5 μερες που επρεπε να καθαρισω το κλουβι , αναγκαστικά εβγαλα και χωρισμα και κοντρα πλακε, αν θυμασαι ειχα γραψει οτι ακομα κρατουσα το χωρισμα στα χερια μου και ακομα δεν ειχα κατεβει την σκαλα (το κλουβι το εχω ψηλα) και η θηλυκια καλεσε τον αρσενικο για βατεμα ακριβως πανω στη φωλια , τωρα εχω 3 μωρακια που ταιζονται κανονικα (και μακαρι να συνεχισουν να ταιζονται ) , το ολο θεμα μπορει να ηταν τυχαιο , δε γνωριζω , απλα δοκιμασε το και εσυ , παντως τα πουλια δε θα μελαγχολήσουν αν τα χωρισεις για λιγο , ισα ισα που ο αρσενικος σου θα σου παρει τα αυτια απο το τραγουδι. Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## IscarioTis

Κωστα γιαυτο που ειπες δεν θελω καν να πω την λεξη, εκει με πιανει ψυχοπλακομα
αλλα ευχαριστω για την υπενθυμιση   :Happy: 
tasioskis το ειχα διαβασει αλλα εκανα πως δεν το διαβασα   :: 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

να παω να παρω κοκκαλο να βαλω στην μερια της θηλυκιας? 
εχω δει βατεμα πολλες φορες αλλα φωλια Νιετ
για να δουμε πως θα παει και με το χωρισμα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σουπιοκοκκαλο αμεσα !  τετοια εποχη πρεπει να υπαρχει , εκτος αν δινεις συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου 


Σημερα βρεθηκα με μελος μας , οχι τοσο γνωστο αλλα με μεγαλη εμπειρια στα ιθαγενη .Προτεινε κατι αντιστοιχο σε καποιον και πετυχε βατεμα αμεσα με την επιστροφη .Ειχε κατι προβληματα με την αποδοχη της φωλιας απο τον αρσενικο αλλα τελικα βγηκε ακρη .

----------


## IscarioTis

κοκκαλο εχω αλλα ειναι στην πλευρα του αρσενικου αυριο θα παω να παρω και αλλο


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

καλα βαλτο στο θηλυκο , δεν εχει αμεση αναγκη αυτος μεγαλη , αν δινεις και σουσαμι (που δινεις )  . Σε λιγες μερες θα ναι παλι μαζι .Αν σε βγαζει ο δρομος βεβαια , χαμενο δεν παει ...

----------


## Titribit

Τα χώρισες ακαρδε...



χαχα σε πειραζω

----------


## IscarioTis

Εβαλα 3 παγακια στο καθενα και οαρσενικος δεν εχασε δευτερολεπτο

https://youtu.be/VsyJIoHXBIs

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Η τσουπα στο εργο της   :Happy:  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Επεσε με τα μουτρα μπορω να πω αλλα οχι στην γλυστριδα  



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

το θεμα είναι να πέσει αλλού με τα μούτρα όταν φύγει το χώρισμα!

----------


## IscarioTis

> το θεμα είναι να πέσει αλλού με τα μούτρα όταν φύγει το χώρισμα!


Θελω να πιστευω θα γινει και αυτο, θελουν απλα τον χρονο τους,την Δευτερα ειναι η τριτη μερα και θα δειξει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

> Θελω να πιστευω θα γινει και αυτο, θελουν απλα τον χρονο τους,την Δευτερα ειναι η τριτη μερα και θα δειξει
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


πόσες μέρες θα κρατήσεις,3?

----------


## IscarioTis

Ε ναι, λες να κρατησω παραπανω? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Δημήτρη τώρα που τα έχεις χωριά πώς πάνε;Ταιζοντε;Ζητιουντε , τσακωνοντε ή απλά αδιαφορούν;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

> Ε ναι, λες να κρατησω παραπανω? 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Αναλογα με το τι βλεπεις

----------


## IscarioTis

μια χαρα τα πανε Μανωλη,παντα τα πηγαινανε καλα τα 2 τους. και ζητανε το ενα τα αλλο, ταΐζονται, αλλα και πολυ τσακωμοι παρολο που ειναι χωρισμενα. πριν τα χωρισω ειχα δει 3 βατεματα οχι την ιδια μερα,αλλα φωλια ΔΕΝ, θελουν τον χρονο τους. μην ξεχνας οτι ηταν αρρωστη. ας ειναι καλα και ας μην κανουν γεννα δεν με πειραζει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

αφου δεν την ηθελε η μια τσουπα ειπα να την βαλω στην αλλη να δω αντιδραση, την εραψα κιολας

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

> αφου δεν την ηθελε η μια τσουπα ειπα να την βαλω στην αλλη να δω αντιδραση, την εραψα κιολας
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



τιναφτο!

----------


## Titribit

σου κανουν οικονομια στο νημα!

----------


## IscarioTis

Γιαννη-Αντωνη  δεν ειναι κανονικη φωλια
τσοχα εβαλα και απλα την τσιμπαγε ολιγον
αμα ειχα φωλια θα με ειχανε ακουσει και στο χωριο μου
εχω "φωλια" και αυγα στο αλλο ζευγαρι καλα ειμαι μηνβειμαστε πλεονεκται

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasioskis

Δημητρη και τα δικα μου εχουν μαδησει απλα την τσοχα, απλα απο πανω εβαλαν λιγες κλωστουλες , αλλα γενικα μονο μαδημενη τσοχα ειναι η φωλια τους

----------


## IscarioTis

Ειναι η πρωτη φορα γενικα που βαζω τσοχα, οποτε και εγω μαθαινω σιγα σιγα
αλλα ειναι πολυ ωραιο υλικο(του Νωντα δηλαδη MacGyer)
Και εγω οταν ανεβαζα την φωτο την ειδα πως την ειχαν κανει 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

> Γιαννη-Αντωνη  δεν ειναι κανονικη φωλια
> τσοχα εβαλα και απλα την τσιμπαγε ολιγον
> αμα ειχα φωλια θα με ειχανε ακουσει και στο χωριο μου
> εχω "φωλια" και αυγα στο αλλο ζευγαρι καλα ειμαι μηνβειμαστε πλεονεκται
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



γι αυτο σου ειπα κανουν οικονομια στο νημα,φτιαχνουν την φωλια μονο με τσοχα!

----------


## jk21

Το συγκεκριμενο υλικο , να δειτε που θα αλλαξει πολλες συνηθειες στο χωρο των εκτροφεων σιγα σιγα και θα καθιερωθει .Αυτο βεβαια οταν κοιταξουν να το προμηθευτουν και να το εμπορευτουν τα πετ σοπ

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Καμία φορά όλα τα ζευγαρακια του κόσμου όταν βλέπουν καινούρια φωλιτσα "ξανανιωνουν". Ελπίζω να συμβεί και στα δικά σου.Μου φαίνεται θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ μπας και τους δώσω ένα κάποιο ερέθισμα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

το μιλετ σωστα το λεω?
νομιζω τα λεει ολα η φωτογραφια
το νεραγκαθο δεν το πλησιαζουν καν αλλα θα το αφησω μεσα να δω τι θα γινει



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ναι millet ειναι Δημητρη .Το νομιζα για τη δικη μας Μουχριτσα ( Echinochloa gruss gali  ) αλλα μαλλον ειναι το αδερφακι της    Echinochloa esculenta ( Γιαπωνεζικο κεχρι )  . Το χαμε ψαξει και σε παλιο ποστ με τον Γιαννη τον johnrider που μου χε δωσει τον σπορο  . Να βαλεις στις γλαστρες , βγαινει πανευκολα 

Το νεραγκαθο οταν το μαθουνε , θα ειναι το αγαπημενο τους .Ειναι απο τους πιο λατρεμενους τους σπορους στη φυση

----------


## IscarioTis

Σημερα ηταν να παω για καφε το πρωι με τους κουμπαρους μου και μετα για φσγητο σπιτι τους ή για μπανιο, και θα ερχομουνα αργα στο σπιτι ισως και βραδυ αλλα τελικα το ακυρωσαμε, σηκωθηκα να φτιαξω καφε και ειδα την τσουπα να καθεται στην φωλια και λεω λες? 
δεν πηγα κοντα, μετα απο κανα 2ωρο εβαλα γλυστριδα και δεν πηγε και με παραξενεψε πηγα πιο κοντα και ειδα αυτο
Την εχω καναδει να ειναι πιασμενη αλλα εφυγε απο μονη της, αμα το ξαναδω θα φυγει η τσοχα, και ας χαλασει περισσοτερο νημα, δεν με νοιαζει καθολου

https://youtu.be/iA7Um1MfklU

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Δημητρη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειδους τσοχα ειναι αυτη παντως δεν φαινεται του εμποριου,δεν πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται να γινει δευτερη φορα αυτο που εγινε για να τη στειλεις αδιαβαστη.
Περυσι εβαλα τσοχες σε ολα τα πουλια και πολυ λιγα στην τελικη χτισανε αν θυμασαι τα περισσοτερα αυγα που μαζευα ηταν απο τον πατο και συγκεριμενα μια καρδερινα γεναγε σε σκετη τσοχα
παρ οτι μου τα κλαρωνε κι ολας τα πουλια.

Φετος πουθενα τσοχες και εχω δει τις πιο ομορφες φωλιες της ζωης μου.

Εδω η καρδερινα στη φυση φτιαχνει φωλια απο κατι εκατοστα επιφανεια και την χτιζει απο κατω ως πανω δεν χρειαζεται να βαζουμε τσοχα για να διευκολυνουμε την κατασταση,ισα ισα που καταλαβαινω 
οτι οι καρδερινες μπερδευονται κι ολας και δεν μπαινουν στον κοπο να φτιαξουν φωλια και εχεις αλλα ντραβαλα μετα.

Καποιοι το κανουν για την καθαριοτητα οτι ας πουμε (στα καναρινια) αφαιρεις την φωλια που εφτιαξε η αλλη πανω και μενει η καθαρη τσοχα,εγω ομως δεν ξερω ποσο θα το εκανα αυτο σε καρδερινα που της εχω αφησει 
τα μωρα,ειναι μεγαλο ρισκο.

Οποτε  για μενα στειλε την τσοχα και καθε ειδους τσοχα και περιμενε να κανει δουλεια μονη της,μια χαρα θα τη φτιαξει.

----------


## Titribit

Εγώ θα την είχα βγάλει και θα έβαζα καινούργια,better safe than sorry

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Δημήτρη πιστεύω η τσόχα στην καρδερίνα είναι αχρειαστη.Αν θέλει να κάνει φωλιά θα την κάνει και εκεί που θέλει και όπως θέλει αυτή.Δες εδώ παλαιότερη φωλιά που την έκανε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αυριο θα σηκωθω οσο νωρις μπορω να πιω καφε, και να εχω το νου μου, αλλα τωρα πρεπει να εχω μυαλο μου και στους καρποντακους... εβαλα την ιδια τσοχα
ουτε εμενα μ αρεσε η τσοχα Μανωλη, απλα ειπα να την δοκιμασω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Νομίζω ήταν η ύφανση της συγκεκριμένης που δημιούργησε το πρόβλημα

Μπορεί στην αρχή όχι αλλά μετά που την εξασαν τα πουλιά ήταν προβλημα

----------


## ndlns

Πάλι καλά που ήσουν σπίτι Δημήτρη. Απίστευτο μου φαίνεται! Βγαλ' την να είσαι σίγουρος... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

απαπαπαπα τυχη βουνο.......... βγαλτην την καταραμενη απο κει μεσα......

----------


## kostas karderines

Παιδιά η γνώμη μου είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάζετε τσόχα,δεν κερδίζετε κάτι.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Βρε εντάξει δεν λέω ότι δεν μου αρέσει, ίσα ίσα μ'αρεσει να (νομίζω) ότι βοηθάω την κατάσταση! Το θέμα όμως είναι τι αρέσει στα πουλιά και κατά πόσο ενοχλούνται.


> Αυριο θα σηκωθω οσο νωρις μπορω να πιω καφε, και να εχω το νου μου, αλλα τωρα πρεπει να εχω μυαλο μου και στους καρποντακους... εβαλα την ιδια τσοχα
> ουτε εμενα μ αρεσε η τσοχα Μανωλη, απλα ειπα να την δοκιμασω
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν νομιζω να ενοχλουνται κσι χωρις Μανωλη

επιτελους το πηρε ειδηση το τσουπι

https://youtu.be/e6FzYkoda7c

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Μετα απο ποσες μερες?

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντωνη τωρα το ειδα,μετα απο 4-5 μερες πηγαν.ηθελε Θαρρος πρωτα

και ηρθα σε ιντερνετ καφε για να βαλω φωτογραφιες δηλαδη....
και μετα απο καθαρα 10λεπτα ψαξιματος στο κινητο για 4 φωτογραφιες αναμεσα σε 1600....

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντωνη εκανα αυτο που ειπαμε και βλεπουμε

Τωρα ,δεν ειδα κατι φουσκωμα για να ξερω οτι θα κανει αυγο ηταν μια χαρα χτες και σημερα το μεσημερακι που γυρισα σπιτι και πηγα να τους αλλαξω αυγοτροφη ειδα αυτο εδω
να πω οτι παιζει με το Νημα εδω και 1 μηνα σιγουρα το παει στην φωλια το βαζει μεσα αλλα μετα απο λιγο το βγαζει...
μαλλον κατι κανω λαθος δεν γινεται...


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Titribit

Βλέποντας και κάνοντας Δημήτρη,έχε το νου σου αύριο το πρωί αν είσαι σπιτι

----------


## IscarioTis

Παιδες τιποτα σημερα το μεσημερι..λετε να την αγχωσα που εβαλα την πετσετα μεσα και να εχουμε αλλα?
η Θηλυκια να πω οτι ψιλομαδησε και την πετσετα οσο μπορουσε..
[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]


και η τσουπα τον χαβα της,δεν καταλαβαινει απο τιποτα,οσο νημα και βαμβακι να βαλω θα το παει στην φωλια θα το βαλει μεσα,θα κανει εναν γυρω και μετα θα το βγαλει.αυτο γινεται 2 μηνες σχεδον

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Titribit

δεν την βλέπω αγχωμένη Δημήτρη!

----------


## kostas karderines

Δημήτρη βγάλε την πετσέτα ,δεν υπάρχει λόγος να στρώσεις όλο το κλουβί.βγαλε όλες της πατηθρες και ίσως κάποια αυγοθηκη και άσε μόνο μια ώστε να την οδηγήσεις εκεί!βάλε και μια λωρίδα βαμβάκι και τέρμα.αναγκαστηκα θα κάτσει εκεί να το κάνει αν έχει σκοπό να το κάνει εκτός φωλιάς.ασε που μπορεί να πιαστεί κάποιο νύχι!

----------


## Titribit

> Δημήτρη βγάλε την πετσέτα ,δεν υπάρχει λόγος να στρώσεις όλο το κλουβί.βγαλε όλες της πατηθρες και ίσως κάποια αυγοθηκη και άσε μόνο μια ώστε να την οδηγήσεις εκεί!βάλε και μια λωρίδα βαμβάκι και τέρμα.αναγκαστηκα θα κάτσει εκεί να το κάνει αν έχει σκοπό να το κάνει εκτός φωλιάς.ασε που μπορεί να πιαστεί κάποιο νύχι!


Κώστα το συγκεκριμενο πουλακι εχει "θεμα" με το βαμβακι,οσο βαμβακι και αν βρει στο κλουβι το κανει κομματια!
Τα 2 αυγά ως τώρα ο Δημήτρης δεν τα έχει βρει κάτω από τις πατηθρες αλλά κάτω από την φωλιά το ένα και στην γωνία του κλουβιού το άλλο.

Κατά την γνώμη μου ο αρσενικός δεν έχει βατεψει και τα καταστρέφει τα αυγά.
Και το ψεύτικο που έβαλε μέσα στην φωλιά το βρήκε πεταμένο

----------


## kostas karderines

Δεν την ξέρω την περίπτωση του Δημήτρη απλά για να σώσεις αυγά είναι μια πολύ καλή λύση χωρίς να στρώνεις όλο το κλουβί.οσον αφορά του Δημήτρη μάλλον δεν θα τον βοηθήσει η πετσέτα γιατί αν το βρήκε το αυγό στην απέναντι πλευρά σίγουρα το τρύπησε και το πήγε εκεί.και κάτι ακόμα...αν και η καθε περίπτωση διαφέρει ,συνήθως ενοχοποιούνται τα αρσενικά ενώ τελικά τα θυλικα ευθύνονται της περισσότερες φορές.

----------


## IscarioTis

καλημερα παιδες εκτος απο τα 2 αυγα που εχω πει και εβαλα την πετσετα δεν εκανε αλλα μεχρι στιγμης..οταν ειχα βαλει την πετσετα Κωστα και δεν ημουνα σπιτι ειχα βαλει τον αδερφο μου να ριχνει ματιες γιατι το ειχα και εγω στο νου μου μην πιαστει κανα ποδι-νυχι.Αμα με δει να κραταω βαμβακι με κοιταει καπως,που να το βαλω και μεσα να δεις τι γινεται δεν το συζηταω για νημα.

----------


## IscarioTis

καλημερες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

κανα 2 μερες τωρα πετυχαινα τον αρσενικο να ειναι κατω στον πατο μετα τσακωμο,τελικα μια μερα τον εβγαλα φωτο

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

Σημερα μολις ηρθα την να πηγαινοερχεται στην φωλια μαζι με νημα και λεω κλασσικα πραγματα,αλλα μετα ειδα αυτο εδω,ΛΕΣ???

[IMG][/IMG]

Λαθος συναγερμος στανταρ αλλα ειπα να κανω μια τελευταια προσπαθεια.Ελεγα να μην της ξαναβαλω νημα αλλα τοτε πετσοκοβει το χαρτι που εχω στον πατο.οποτε θα δουμε πως θα παει

----------


## MacGyver

Από οικοδομή δεν ξέρει η κυρία... 
Μακάρι Δημήτρη να την βρεις γεμάτη τη φωλιτσα

----------


## TasosM

Δημητρη μια συμβουλη και απο μενα.
Αστα στην ησυχια τους 3-4 μερες. Βαζε μονο τροφη και νερο το πρωι στα γρηγορα και σταματα να τα ελεγχεις ολη τη μερα.
Τηρησετο και μετα θα δεις και αυγουλακια :winky: .
Στο λεω εντελως φιλικα.

----------


## tasioskis

> Από οικοδομή δεν ξέρει η κυρία... 
> Μακάρι Δημήτρη να την βρεις γεμάτη τη φωλιτσα


μια χαρα ειναι , αμα δεις την δικη μου που κλωσσα 3 αυγουλακια απο δευτερη γεννα θα πεις οτι δεν ειναι δυνατον. Στη μιση φωλια εχει τσοχα (πιανει το δεξι μερος ) και στην αλλη μιση λιγο νημα , ετσι για να εχουμε να λεμε, στην ουσια τα αυγα καθονται στο πλαστικο της φωλιας. Δεν ξερω απο μητρικο ενστικτο παει καλα η δικια μου τα 3 μωρακια τα μεγαλωσε και πλεον απογαλακτιστηκαν, αλλα απο αρχιτεκτονικη , μπορω να πω οτι δεν το κατεχει .

----------


## IscarioTis

Τασο εκανε φωλια οταν μου την ειχε πρωτοδωσει ο Κ.Αντρεας και την ειχα αν θυμαμαι καλα 2-3 μηνες που τοτε δεν τα κοιταζα απλα,ημουν απο πανω τους!!στην κυριολεξια απο πανω τους,οσο για να τα αφησω στην υσηχια τους, το εκανα επι 3 βδομαδες και δεν ειδα διαφορα.ουτε τα καθαριζα να φανταστεις,αλλα αυτο δεν το ξανακανω με την καθαριοτητα.tasioskis (δεν με πειραζει για το νημα εχω παρα πολυ),απλα με τοσο που της εχω βαλει 3 μηνες σχεδον τωρα θα ειχε κανει 5 φωλιες,αλλα οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει δεν μπορω να κανω κατι.

----------


## IscarioTis

Τοσο νημα κατω αλλα ηθελε χαρτι κουζινας   

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Συκο και στα γαρδελια,βεβαια δεν πηγαν τα πρωτα 15λεπτα 

https://youtu.be/1ef0rAXAt8I

----------


## IscarioTis

Το βιολι της η κυρια
Αν και εχει αρχισει να χανει την μασκα της σιγα σιγα αμα φαίνεται καλα στο βιντεο

https://youtu.be/tmYk-Cunhu8


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μηλαρακι σημερα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καθως ημανε στο χωριο επιασα και μια θηλυκια, που αρχιζει να βαφετσι σιγα σιγα. απο μακρια φαινεται λες και βγηκε φετος

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν προλαβα να το βαλω στο ιδιο θεμα
Την πρωτη μερα που ηρθα τους εβαλα να κανουν μπανιο, ειχε ερθει και ο φιλος που τους εβαζε καθε μερα νερο φρεσκο και επειδη προσεχε τα παιδια μου, του εφερα μερικα πραγμτα απο του χουριο

https://youtu.be/u2cDYvZQjfU

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλησπερα παιδες και τσουπες
καλο φθινοπωρο-χειμωνα να εχουμε
Και ετσι αρχιζουμε σιγα σιγα
παραπανω σπορους και 1κ.γ αυγοτροφη


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

φτιαχνει σιγα σιγα η τσουπα, η ουρα βγηκε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μονος του το παλικαρι μου, αλλα για λιγο ακομα. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δεν βλέπω να αγχώνεται, χτίζει κορμάρα! Με το καλό να υποδεχτεί το νέο ταίρι του... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

:Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αντε με το καλο ο καινουργιος Χρονος και κανενα πουλακι αρρωστο

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

